# New Surefire e1d led defender?



## tonywalker23 (Apr 8, 2014)

I've been extremely busy the last month so I may have missed this but on Surefire web store this morning they had a 1 battery version of the defender. Then it was pulled. Looks nice though!

http://flashlightguide.com/2014/04/new-surefire-e1d-led-defender/


----------



## cland72 (Apr 8, 2014)

I don't think a single cell defender light would work very well. Doesn't seem like there would be enough real estate to get a good grip on the light.


----------



## JohnSmith (Apr 8, 2014)

It's still up on the site for me... Hopefully this thing is ready to launch and was not just accidentally updated to the site.


----------



## 880arm (Apr 8, 2014)

JohnSmith said:


> It's still up on the site for me... Hopefully this thing is ready to launch and was not just accidentally updated to the site.



It's both. The E1D is slated for release but they didn't intend to put it out on the website just yet. They pulled the listing at first but as you pointed out, it's back up again. 

Hopefully we will be able to get our hands on these pretty soon.


----------



## DAN92 (Apr 8, 2014)

I also saw this new information, he is back on the website of surefire.


----------



## Robin24k (Apr 8, 2014)

It's is supposed to start shipping next month. We'll see...


----------



## bigfoot (Apr 8, 2014)

Looks good!! This year is shaping up pretty well for flashaholics.


----------



## Albinoni1967 (Apr 8, 2014)

Any ideas how much, I like it.


----------



## 880arm (Apr 8, 2014)

MSRP is $240. If that holds true then we should be able to find them for $168 at retail.


----------



## 270winchester (Apr 8, 2014)

Is there a new batch of LEDs in these or are they detuned E2DL heads?


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Apr 8, 2014)

I guess we will have to wait a year for Surefire to work out the bugs!!


----------



## Sean (Apr 8, 2014)

Well look at that. A baby 300 lumen Led Defender.  I'm looking forward to the runtime tests. Hard to believe they are suppose to be the same as the 200 lumen EB1. I actually like the idea of this since I've been moving from multi-cell CR123 lights.


----------



## skyfire (Apr 9, 2014)

:huh: really looking forward to this. always wanted a EB1, but didnt like its smooth design, and redesigned tailcap.
nice that surefire is producing more black hard anodized E1 bodies... the prices on the E1E-BLK has gotten ridiculous.


----------



## Lumenski (Apr 9, 2014)

Umm, $240 for a 300 lumen flashlight? 

I dont get it. Is it the only flashlight licensed to shine the Batman signal into the sky? 

I bought a cheap $8.60 XM-L T6 machined aluminum light off ebay. 
I burned it in with a salvaged laptop 18650. Turned it on high till it died. Still works. 

Put it in the toilet. Didnt leak. 

I dropped it on my driveway. Still works.

I ran over it with my 1986 S10. No problem. 

So I tossed it against the garage wall. Still going. 

I'm not going to see what it takes to break it, because after all that, I figure I have a keeper. So I bought another one. They sent me a U3 because they were out of the T6. Even brighter. 

All of this for $8.60 Because someone designed it in USA, sold for $200 to early adopters, was proven to be a good design on the street, then copied and made in China and sold cheap on Ebay. 

Thanks guys, for adopting early, and making a great (copy of a) flashlight available for those of us who are out of work and all but flat broke because all the good manufacturing jobs went overseas.


----------



## sandalian (Apr 9, 2014)

Lumenski said:


> Umm, $240 for a 300 lumen flashlight?
> 
> I dont get it. Is it the only flashlight licensed to shine the Batman signal into the sky?



If you're just looking for a lumen output, then Surefire is not for you. 
I agree that Surefire is overpriced flashlight in some case, but they do have decent built quality.

I think we can't debate about pricing. Are you going to ask why Rolex watches are so pricey?


----------



## Craig K (Apr 9, 2014)

Looks pretty good, my wife is gunna say not another flashlight when I buy it lol.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Apr 9, 2014)

This light looks awesome! I can only hope a "toothless" version comes out, but if not swapping the tailcap should make it a little more pocket friendly. The head would work well on a AA Outdoorsman body if someone wanted a longer handle for SD. 



Lumenski said:


> All of this for $8.60 Because someone designed it in USA, sold for $200 to early adopters, was proven to be a good design on the street, then copied and *made in China* and sold cheap on Ebay.
> 
> Thanks guys, for adopting early, and making a great (copy of a) flashlight available for those of us *who are out of work and all but flat broke because all the good manufacturing jobs went overseas*.



I'm not one to get into politics, but please re-read your statement and then tell us again why we should support the cheap Chinese labor that put you out of work?


----------



## razzman1 (Apr 9, 2014)

I might be mistaken, as I looked a ton of stuff while I was there, but I think I saw this at the Surefire booth at SHOT. It's pretty tiny. I think I would prefer something a little larger to grab onto, but it is certainly nice and compact.


----------



## Labrador72 (Apr 9, 2014)

It's 4.25 inches or 10.8 cm which is the average length of a 1xAA light: : for a 1xC123 light is pretty tall. The same goes for the EB1 with 4.4 inches or 11.2 cm! 
If you have big hands, you won't have much of the light protuding out of the palm though.


----------



## hjkl (Apr 9, 2014)

Had to double check that this wasn't something left over from April Fools' day, very cool.


----------



## BillSWPA (Apr 9, 2014)

Very interesting light, although it will definitely be most useful for those with small to medium sized hands. My E2DL is pushing the length limits of what I can conveniently carry in a pocket, and it is nice to see a smaller alternative. One change I would like to see is a reduction of the time interval within which a second click must occur to switch modes. Reducing this time from 2 seconds to 1 second would still make low mode very easy to select while significantly reducing the likelihood of selecting low when one needs high.


----------



## Sean (Apr 9, 2014)

BillSWPA said:


> One change I would like to see is a reduction of the time interval within which a second click must occur to switch modes. Reducing this time from 2 seconds to 1 second would still make low mode very easy to select while significantly reducing the likelihood of selecting low when one needs high.



I would like to see this as well. I know there's a good possibility of them doing this because that's exactly how my E1L-A works. If you are not clicking between modes at one second or faster it will not switch modes. I love that set up and hope the E1D works the same way.


----------



## Labrador72 (Apr 9, 2014)

I think this light is going to appeal to those who want a compact or backup light that comes on high first. If I got it right, Surefire so far had no 1xCR123 light still in production with this UI: the EB1 clicky has the opposite UI and hte EB1 tactical has nearly instant access to high but some users may find the twisty tailcap to get constant on unpractical. Size aside, with the ED1 L Surefire seem to be filling a gap in their current flashlight line.


----------



## Robin24k (Apr 9, 2014)

Labrador72 said:


> If I got it right, Surefire so far had no 1xCR123 light still in production with this UI: the EB1 clicky has the opposite UI and hte EB1 tactical has nearly instant access to high but some users may find the twisty tailcap to get constant on unpractical. Size aside, with the ED1 L Surefire seem to be filling a gap in their current flashlight line.


The EB1C is high/low. Only difference is that the E1DL is 300 lumens and has crenelations.


----------



## Labrador72 (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks for that! it looks like I had it completely wrong! :naughty:


----------



## pjandyho (Apr 10, 2014)

I love my E2DL Ultra so much and the E1DL is a real welcome! Hope to see it soon.


----------



## Sean (Apr 10, 2014)

I wonder if it will be able to handle an 4.2v RCR123?


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Apr 10, 2014)

Has anyone wondered about how this single cr123a is putting out 300 lumens?? I am waiting for a run time graph.


----------



## Robin24k (Apr 10, 2014)

There's going to be a step-down, I guarantee it...


----------



## Sean (Apr 10, 2014)

Robin24k said:


> There's going to be a step-down, I guarantee it...



Noooooooooo! Lol


----------



## 270winchester (Apr 11, 2014)

Robin24k said:


> There's going to be a step-down, I guarantee it...


Oh no you didn't...


----------



## Qooo (Apr 11, 2014)

Already love the E2D and this one's gonna be sweet.

Anyone able to find out what emitter it's using?


----------



## RobertMM (Apr 11, 2014)

I guess Olson Square too, like the EB2?


----------



## dcycleman (Apr 12, 2014)

Are these available ?


----------



## 880arm (Apr 12, 2014)

dcycleman said:


> Are these available ?



Not yet. The E1D is the next light planned for release, hopefully later this month or early in May.


----------



## Dingle1911 (Apr 12, 2014)

I think that this light looks intriguing. I also find it interesting that the output is 300 lumens instead of the 200 lumens of the EB1. I legoed my own version this morning with an E1B body, E2D tailcap and bezel, and Tana SingLED dropin. Judging from the legoed light, I am interesting in learning more about the E1D LED.


----------



## dcycleman (Apr 13, 2014)

880arm said:


> Not yet. The E1D is the next light planned for release, hopefully later this month or early in May.



Cool, this will be my next light


----------



## 880arm (Apr 13, 2014)

dcycleman said:


> Cool, this will be my next light



Let me emphasize the *"hopefully"* part of my earlier statement. You never know about SureFire release dates . . . it could come out tomorrow or it might never be released. All the same, I've got my fingers crossed!


----------



## Craig K (Apr 15, 2014)

I can't wait for this light hope it will be available soon.


----------



## tongkang (Apr 15, 2014)

@880arm..how much cd on this pocket rocket...got extra info maybe please?


----------



## cland72 (Apr 15, 2014)

I wish they'd released this as a EB1-type light with knurling (minus the crenelations). I get the brightness, modes, and size, but why is it a defender model? Not sure anyone with normal sized hands could get enough of a grip on this one to use it as the marketing department intended...


----------



## Dirty wage guy (Apr 15, 2014)

A dream come true! Can't wait to make this purchase. To me it's the perfect light to defend yourself with. Blind'em with the 300, then with the same hand give the bully a loaded fist to his nose. Basically the same as if you were to punch someone with a roll of pennies in your hand. You wouldn't want to be on the receiving end trust me.
By no means am I condoning any sort of violence but in a defensive, non-lethal situation and without having to go for my pistol I'd love to have this as an option.

THANK YOU SUREFIRE!


----------



## Eric242 (Apr 15, 2014)

I doubt that as well Chris.....over here at CPF that´s somthing different though since some of us built their E1Ds with E1e bodies. I think it just has a certain look that appeals....... 

Anyway, what I never understood is why the E2D incan as well as the succeeding LED models and now the E1D LED Defender have to had a crenelated Tailcap as well? They all should have the scout light tailcap without the crenelations.

Eric


----------



## BigBluefish (Apr 15, 2014)

Guess I'm in the minority, but I fail to see the point. We've already got the EB1 a small pocketable light with a twisty/momentary or clicky interface. Now they make the E1D, a small pocketable light with crenelations that make it, well, eat pockets. I know some think the EB1 (and the E1B) a bit slippery - and I agree, but with the teeth, the checkering on the body tube and flared tail, yeah, this E1D will be grippy, but I ain't gonna drop it in front pocket.

IOK, I didn't read the specs in any detail, my bad. Is this single mode? Or does it have a table-top flat 1.5 hour runtime @ 300 OTF lumens and real 1 or 3 lumen low?

As one posted pointed out above, at least we now have some more E1E style bodies and E2D style tails to lego with. Unless, like the EB1, the tails are not backwards compatible with earlier E-series lights.


----------



## cland72 (Apr 15, 2014)

BigBluefish said:


> Guess I'm in the minority, but I fail to see the point. We've already got the EB1 a small pocketable light with a twisty/momentary or clicky interface. Now they make the E1D, a small pocketable light with crenelations that make it, well, eat pockets. I know some think the EB1 (and the E1B) a bit slippery - and I agree, but with the teeth, the checkering on the body tube and flared tail, yeah, this E1D will be grippy, but I ain't gonna drop it in front pocket.
> 
> IOK, I didn't read the specs in any detail, my bad. *Is this single mode? Or does it have a table-top flat 1.5 hour runtime @ 300 OTF lumens and real 1 or 3 lumen low?*
> As one posted pointed out above, at least we now have some more E1E style bodies and E2D style tails to lego with. Unless, like the EB1, the tails are not backwards compatible with earlier E-series lights.



It is dual mode (presumably high/low sequence), and I highly doubt it has flat regulation on high, if the EB1 performance is an indicator.


----------



## leon2245 (Apr 15, 2014)

Eric242 said:


> I doubt that as well Chris.....over here at CPF that´s somthing different though since some of us built their E1Ds with E1e bodies. I think it just has a certain look that appeals.......
> 
> Anyway, *what I never understood is why the E2D incan as well as the succeeding LED models and now the E1D LED Defender have to had a crenelated Tailcap as well?* They all should have the scout light tailcap without the crenelations.
> 
> Eric



Well they didn't have to have them for this or any reason, but why I prefer crenelations to fully shrouded tailcaps (the ones like this deep enough to tailstand anyway), is for a greater side angle access to press, instead of having to poke more straight down.


----------



## cland72 (Apr 15, 2014)

leon2245 said:


> Well they didn't have to have them for this or any reason, but why I prefer crenelations to fully shrouded tailcaps (the ones like this deep enough to tailstand anyway), is for a greater side angle access to press, instead of having to poke more straight down.



I agree. While I like the look and feel of the Z68, it is not very conducive for operation while your hand is fully enveloped around the body of the light. I usually have to pinch the Z68 on my E1B between my index and middle finger, then use my thumb to click it on.


----------



## BillSWPA (Apr 15, 2014)

Eric242 said:


> Anyway, what I never understood is why the E2D incan as well as the succeeding LED models and now the E1D LED Defender have to had a crenelated Tailcap as well? They all should have the scout light tailcap without the crenelations



A crenelated or shrouded tailcap is really helpful for the intended use of this light. I find it difficult to understand why so many light makers have lights with extreme crenelations around the bezel, but nothing around the tailcap. 

I find that this style tailcap is less likely to be accidently activated in my pocket. While I certainly understand the concern about crenelations wearing holes in pockets, I carried an E2DL as an EDC for several months without any issues.


----------



## 880arm (Apr 15, 2014)

tongkang said:


> @880arm..how much cd on this pocket rocket...got extra info maybe please?



I included everything I *think *I know in the article linked in the first post. However, I am willing to *speculate* 

First of all, I wouldn't consider the specifications listed on their site right now as being set in stone. When you look back at previous product announcements, catalog listings, etc. SureFire has a history of throwing some numbers together that tend to get closer to reality when the product is actually released. I don't know exactly why they do this but I suspect they start off with their targets and then refine the results based on actual performance (most of the time). Before it's all said and done, the E1DL might be released at 300 lumens like it's listed now, 200 lumens like the EB1, or somewhere in between.

In the 2014 catalog SureFire changed the specifications on the EB1 backup and lowered the candela rating from 10,000 (which is in line with my test results) to 6,400 which seems to indicate plans to change the optic or the emitter (or both). They could go a totally different direction with the E1DL but I think it and the EB1 will end up being the same with a beam profile that is somewhat less focused than the original EB1 and more like the EB2/E2DL Ultra. My guess is 8000 candela @ 250 lumens or 9600 candela @ 300 lumens.

As far as runtime is concerned, you can only get so much out of a single 123A so I don't expect any miracles there. I suppose it's possible the electronics even remain the same. For what it's worth, the 200 lumen EB1 and the 300 lumen E1DL both are showing 1.3 hours of runtime but the EB1 is measured to 50 lumens while the E1DL runtime is based on 10% (30 lumens). It remains to be seen whether this really means anything yet but SureFire doesn't always get their runtimes right anyway (see 6PX Tactical and 6PX Pro).

Speculating is fun but I much prefer first-hand experience! Let's hope we see the E1DL released soon.


----------



## Sean (Apr 15, 2014)

I don't think the E1D's "teeth" will tear up your pants, given that my E2DL Ultra didn't. Notice that the original E2D & E2DL's teeth were at a different angle and were more destructive to pants. The newer design seems to minimize this issue. But as always, your results may vary.


----------



## pjandyho (Apr 16, 2014)

Sean said:


> I don't think the E1D's "teeth" will tear up your pants, given that my E2DL Ultra didn't. Notice that the original E2D & E2DL's teeth were at a different angle and were more destructive to pants. The newer design seems to minimize this issue. But as always, your results may vary.


My E2DL Ultra tore a hole in the pocket of my 5.11 tactical shorts. A hole is almost going to appear on my Levi's jeans pocket too. I left the light clipped head down in the rear pocket. The only reason the E1B may not tear a hole in my pocket is probably because it is shorter and thus the crenellations would sit higher and not exactly be in contact with the base of my pocket.


----------



## Craig K (Apr 16, 2014)

The crenelations on the old 200 lumen E2DL look like they are more aggressive (sharper) than the ones on the new E2DL Ultra and E1DL, is this true?


----------



## panwx (Apr 16, 2014)

looks good, but single CR123A,300 lumens?


----------



## pjandyho (Apr 16, 2014)

Craig K said:


> The crenelations on the old 200 lumen E2DL look like they are more aggressive (sharper) than the ones on the new E2DL Ultra and E1DL, is this true?


Yes, but only slightly sharper. The only reasons why the 200 lumen model tore through my pocket much faster was because of the lack of a reverse clip. I carried it head down in my pocket, unclipped, and the sheer weight itself plus the sharp crenellations tore a big hole in my pocket within 3 days of pocket carrying it. As for the newer E2DL Ultra, since I had it clipped to the brim of my pocket, it somehow took a much longer time to tear through my pocket.


----------



## skyfire (Apr 16, 2014)

i always pocket carry lights with a tail switch bezel up. ive carried my E2DL 200 lumen plenty over the last few years without it damaging my pants.
though, i can imagine what my E2DL will do bezel down in my pocket. itll probably fall right out of the bottom of my pant legs ... usually pocket liners are made of thinner material too.


----------



## Swedpat (Apr 16, 2014)

I find this light very cool. And I like the clip which makes the head pointing downwards. But 300lm with a single CR123? Propably direct driven most of the runtime and 300lm only for a very short time.


----------



## Sean (Apr 16, 2014)

pjandyho said:


> My E2DL Ultra tore a hole in the pocket of my 5.11 tactical shorts. A hole is almost going to appear on my Levi's jeans pocket too. I left the light clipped head down in the rear pocket. The only reason the E1B may not tear a hole in my pocket is probably because it is shorter and thus the crenellations would sit higher and not exactly be in contact with the base of my pocket.



Interesting. Mine never tore up my Levi's.


----------



## tongkang (Apr 17, 2014)

Me too..hope it will not be so floody



880arm said:


> Speculating is fun but I much prefer first-hand experience! Let's hope we see the E1DL released soon.


----------



## Tana (Apr 17, 2014)

After a long time SF is going to put out something very appealing (from my perspective)... last item that got my hopes up was LX2 Ultra - fingers crossed they do proceed with this one... as for crenelations, they do seem less harmful compared to E2D LED (XRE, 200 lumens version)... It will definitely find it's place in the collection if they do offer it to us... can't wait...


----------



## Craig K (Apr 18, 2014)

I find Surefire flashlights look better in person than what they do in pictures so this new E1DL looks awesome in the pictures so how good is it going to look and feel in real life, can't wait for this light.


----------



## Str8stroke (Apr 18, 2014)

Sure buy for me too. I will probably order 2 or 3 of these. I have made 4 or so lego's of this light already. Of course they are limited to the 200 lumen head running a RCR. So it will be neat lego ability to have 200 or 300 lumen out of a 3 volt head! That is gonna be sweet! This head could go on a Vital Gear 2 x AA body and make one neat light. Or even a single AA outdoorsman with a 3.7 volt battery???? Just think of all the combos possible with this head. Currently my favorite E2D head lego is the 200 lumen head on a Outdoorsman with the crenelated tail cap. Makes a neat light for sure. 

What kinda combos for this head can yall think of that would be neat?? 

I find that the shorter lights have less potential for pocket Crenelation destruction. The shorter length helps. So I am guessing this light is gonna be a smashing success.


----------



## Seattle Sparky (Apr 19, 2014)

I sold my several and only sure fires 8 years ago or so, after realizing how much behind they fall in their LED technology. Now this light made me curious again, if the emitter won't have some weird greenish tint to it, I will certainly buy it.


----------



## M I K (Apr 19, 2014)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> ........ I can only hope a "toothless" version comes out,......




Wait a second...You can do more than just "hope". All you will need to do is just schedule it with me for a "Dental Appointment".


----------



## Sean (Apr 20, 2014)

Or put a F04-A on it


----------



## tonkem (Apr 20, 2014)

I am sure there will be comparisons between this light and the upcoming Elzetta alpha. . Looking forward to it.


----------



## hron61 (Apr 20, 2014)

tonkem said:


> I am sure there will be comparisons between this light and the upcoming Elzetta alpha. . Looking forward to it.



+1


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Apr 21, 2014)

880arm said:


> I included everything I *think *I know in the article linked in the first post. However, I am willing to *speculate*
> 
> First of all, I wouldn't consider the specifications listed on their site right now as being set in stone. When you look back at previous product announcements, catalog listings, etc. SureFire has a history of throwing some numbers together that tend to get closer to reality when the product is actually released. I don't know exactly why they do this but I suspect they start off with their targets and then refine the results based on actual performance (most of the time). Before it's all said and done, the E1DL might be released at 300 lumens like it's listed now, 200 lumens like the EB1, or somewhere in between.
> 
> ...



You maybe right about the output. I am wondering why they could not make an EB1 with 300 lumens?? Maybe the finished product will be no brighter than the EB1. I think someone mentioned the EB1 currently puts out around 250 lumens.


----------



## Craig K (Apr 24, 2014)

Any updates guys on when this light will be available?


----------



## sassaquin (Apr 24, 2014)

Craig K said:


> Any updates guys on when this light will be available?



Just received an email from Surefire today that the E1D is now available for sale.


----------



## seattlite (Apr 24, 2014)

Did SF just take the E2DL Ultra head and stick it on a 1-cell body?


----------



## Seattle Sparky (Apr 24, 2014)

sassaquin said:


> Just received an email from Surefire today that the E1D is now available for sale.


That is awesome, thought non of the dealers are showing any in stock. If anybody chooses to order it directly from SF, hope they can update us with a review/first impressions. The thing concerning me the most is the tint of the new led.


----------



## y260 (Apr 24, 2014)

I really like the size and look of the light, but I can't get over the high-low UI. It sort of eliminates momentary use, which I think is pretty important for a "defensive" light.


----------



## DAN92 (Apr 24, 2014)

sassaquin said:


> Just received an email from Surefire today that the E1D is now available for sale.


Good news.


----------



## Craig K (Apr 24, 2014)

sassaquin said:


> Just received an email from Surefire today that the E1D is now available for sale.



Excellent news I wonder how long before these will be available on Ebay?


----------



## Craig K (Apr 25, 2014)

So the EB1 is 200 lumens but they are saying they are getting 300 lumens from the E1D how are they doing that?


----------



## andrewmac (Apr 25, 2014)

sassaquin said:


> Just received an email from Surefire today that the E1D is now available for sale.


 I got the same email yesterday as well. :huh:


----------



## 270winchester (Apr 25, 2014)

Craig K said:


> So the EB1 is 200 lumens but they are saying they are getting 300 lumens from the E1D how are they doing that?


From EB1 page:


High200.0lumens / 1.3 hours*

* Runtime (at highest setting for multiple-output lights) until output drops below *50 lumens*

From E1D page:


High300.0lumens / 1.30 hours*

*Runtime until output drops below *10%* of maximum output at this setting

Sounds like a combination of better bin LED (or a new emitter) and higher drive current.


----------



## Craig K (Apr 28, 2014)

Anyone got one of these new E1Ds yet? What do you think of it?


----------



## tonkem (Apr 28, 2014)

Assuming the first member will be 880arm. Looking forward to his review.


----------



## Craig K (Apr 29, 2014)

Can't wait 880arm. hope you get one soon and post your thoughts on it here.


----------



## 880arm (Apr 29, 2014)

tonkem said:


> Assuming the first member will be 880arm. Looking forward to his review.





Craig K said:


> Can't wait 880arm. hope you get one soon and post your thoughts on it here.



I don't know that I will be first but I will be getting one and I will be reviewing it. It's just a matter of waiting (which is hard to do)!


----------



## DAN92 (Apr 30, 2014)

880arm said:


> I don't know that I will be first but I will be getting one and I will be reviewing it. It's just a matter of waiting (which is hard to do)!


Another excellent review in perspective.


----------



## dcycleman (Apr 30, 2014)

Hoping somebody gets one soon. I would be me if I had the scratch right now


----------



## andrewmac (Apr 30, 2014)

B&h photo has them for pre order at a reasonable price


----------



## Seattle Sparky (Apr 30, 2014)

andrewmac said:


> B&h photo has them for pre order at a reasonable price


The estimated delivery date shows to be end of May, doesn't add up with Surefires "available for sale" info, unless they ment available for pre order.


----------



## M I K (Apr 30, 2014)

SureFire TOLD me that the FIRST month of the E1DL availability will be to it's dealers ONLY beginning on 1MAY014, and then it will be released the SECOND month to the general public on 1JUNE.


----------



## Craig K (Apr 30, 2014)

M I K said:


> SureFire TOLD me that the FIRST month of the E1DL availability will be to it's dealers ONLY beginning on 1MAY014, and then it will be released the SECOND month to the general public on 1JUNE.



Damn so I have still got a bit of time to wait for this light.


----------



## LumensMaximus (Apr 30, 2014)

Craig K said:


> Excellent news I wonder how long before these will be available on Ebay?



They're on now, just purchased one, can't wait. Hope the teeth aren't too sharp, may have to send to MIK...


----------



## Craig K (Apr 30, 2014)

LumensMaximus said:


> They're on now, just purchased one, can't wait. Hope the teeth aren't too sharp, may have to send to MIK...



Thanks but there are none on Ebay yet with shipping to Australia, I might message a seller and see if he will ship to Australia.


----------



## DAN92 (May 1, 2014)

yes, I also saw on ebay us, but are no shipping for France, I'll wait.


----------



## dcycleman (May 1, 2014)

Can't wait for a review


----------



## Seattle Sparky (May 1, 2014)

So apparently one of the two eBay sellers is the 17th Street Photo store, located in NY. I placed my order with them and was told it should ship out today. However, because of the free shipping I chose, it will only be here in a week.


----------



## DAN92 (May 1, 2014)

Ordered on ebay!


----------



## dcycleman (May 1, 2014)

Nice Dan !!


----------



## tonkem (May 1, 2014)

Now the waiting starts. All that purchased, be sure to post impressions and more importantly, beamshots, here  A runtime test would be awesome as well.


----------



## DAN92 (May 2, 2014)

dcycleman said:


> Nice Dan !!






tonkem said:


> Now the waiting starts[...]


I look forward to receiving the package.


----------



## Seattle Sparky (May 2, 2014)

My tracking# shows it to be delivered on Monday.


----------



## 880arm (May 2, 2014)

DAN92 said:


> Ordered on ebay!





Seattle Sparky said:


> My tracking# shows it to be delivered on Monday.



Good for you guys. Be sure to post your thoughts after you receive yours. :twothumbs

Looks like I will be waiting for a (long) while before mine arrives


----------



## DAN92 (May 2, 2014)

Delivery of my package in ten days for me (France).:mecry:


----------



## alwilliam (May 3, 2014)

Nice lights,had mine a while works great.


----------



## tonkem (May 3, 2014)

Is that a KE1D-A Head? Any step down that you have noticed? Beamshots? Runtime on max? Thanks. 



alwilliam said:


> Nice lights,had mine a while works great.


----------



## alwilliam (May 3, 2014)

KE1D-A

Still checking it out,its a cool light , and seems to live up to specs so far.

So far only issue is size,my medium size hands are a bit to big for it,imo.


----------



## Seattle Sparky (May 3, 2014)

alwilliam said:


> KE1D-A
> 
> Still checking it out,its a cool light , and seems to live up to specs so far.
> 
> So far only issue is size,my medium size hands are a bit to big for it,imo.



How is a beam quality? White or does it have some tint?


----------



## Craig K (May 3, 2014)

alwilliam said:


> Nice lights,had mine a while works great.



Had yours for a while? where did you get it? hasn't it just come out?


----------



## Craig K (May 4, 2014)

I would like to see a beam shot between the E1D & EB1 if anyone could do this.


----------



## cland72 (May 4, 2014)

Is this E1DL body the exact same as the E1E/E1L bodies, but in black HAIII? Meaning, is it reverse compatible with the older incandescent E series heads?


----------



## Tana (May 4, 2014)

cland72 said:


> Is this E1DL body the exact same as the E1E/E1L bodies, but in black HAIII? Meaning, is it reverse compatible with the older incandescent E series heads?



Exactly the same... except for the lettering on the body... :thumbsup:


----------



## johnny0000 (May 4, 2014)

I ordered three of them. They should arrive early this week. Looking forward to putting them to use.


----------



## Random Dan (May 4, 2014)

So who's gonna be the brave (or stupid) soul to try this on 3.7v RCR123? :devil:


----------



## M I K (May 4, 2014)

Random Dan said:


> So who's gonna be the brave (or stupid) soul to try this on 3.7v RCR123?



It will probably do fine on the 3.0v series re-chargeagles. It may blink on the 3.7v. I have an E1L with the KX1B head and it works perfect with the 3.0v series re-chargeable RCR123 rather than the 3.7V. It will be interesting to see how the E1DL will do. 

One thing is for sure.....the E1DL will work and feel absolutely fantastic with the MIKmod tail switch!


----------



## nosuchagency (May 5, 2014)




----------



## Seattle Sparky (May 5, 2014)

Got the light, will be posting pictures in a little bit. In a few words, I am happy with it, beam looks good, not exactly warm but close to white with a hint of blue, definitely not as blue as fenix pd31. To my eyes the output appears to be true 300 or 5 on low mode. Hot spot is bigger than pd31, about size of jetbeam tcr10. It does have some artifacts in the beam but nothing major.


----------



## Seattle Sparky (May 5, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Seattle Sparky (May 5, 2014)

http://s1368.photobucket.com/user/Seattlesparky/slideshow/

I am having technical difficulties posting the photos. 
Here is a link to a slideshow, in photos comparing two beams, the e1d is always on the right. I take back what I said about the low mode, it appears brighter than 5 lumen. My guess is around 20. The high mode looks a lot brighter than sc52w on high. Out of 4 lights tested side by side, e1d takes second place after zebralight in color rendering.


----------



## Sean (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## RobertMM (May 5, 2014)

Nice pics! Wonder what the LED is..300/20 sounds good, I like it better than 300/5 lumens.


----------



## LumensMaximus (May 5, 2014)

Got mine today, it is bright with nice hotspot, no green or purplish seen here, looks like Surefire might be listening to the posts...:huh: Wonder if they'll come out with a de-fanged version. :wave:


----------



## Kid9P (May 5, 2014)

I'd love to see a beamshot of this along with an EB1 and EB2 please !!


----------



## tongkang (May 5, 2014)

Me too please


----------



## Robin24k (May 5, 2014)

LumensMaximus said:


> Wonder if they'll come out with a de-fanged version. :wave:


Wouldn't that be the EB1C?


----------



## Seattle Sparky (May 5, 2014)

Sorry, I don't have e1b or any other Surefires to compare it to. The bezel is pretty sharp, it wouldn't take long to make a hole in a pocket. Carrying it in a bezel up position doesn't feel very stable due to a short length of the tail.


----------



## Sean (May 5, 2014)

When you press the tailcap for momentary on (high mode) and then release, how long can you delay before it comes on in high mode again (instead of low). 

On my E2DLU if I press and release and wait 2-3 seconds and press again it comes on on low, so I have to wait longer than that if I want high mode again. But my E1L-A must be cycled in one second or less to change modes. I like that better. 

So how long do you have to wait if you don't want to switch modes?


----------



## RobertMM (May 5, 2014)

What, 3sec or more delay on E2DLU? I hope not on the E1DL. The less than 1sec delay on the E1L-A would be a lot more sensible for a light in the Defender/tactical series.


----------



## Seattle Sparky (May 5, 2014)

Sean said:


> When you press the tailcap for momentary on (high mode) and then release, how long can you delay before it comes on in high mode again (instead of low).
> 
> On my E2DLU if I press and release and wait 2-3 seconds and press again it comes on on low, so I have to wait longer than that if I want high mode again. But my E1L-A must be cycled in one second or less to change modes. I like that better.
> 
> So how long do you have to wait if you don't want to switch modes?



Definitely less than a second, a half a second maybe to cycle the modes on this one.


----------



## Sean (May 5, 2014)

Seattle Sparky said:


> Definitely less than a second, a half a second maybe to cycle the modes on this one.



That's great news.


----------



## Robin24k (May 5, 2014)

Runtime test partially completed.





Quick comparison images...







 

​


----------



## Kid9P (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for the info Robin. 

I own both the EB1 and EB2, looks like I'm going to pass on the E1DL.
I was hoping the spot would be just as tight as the EB1, just brighter. Oh well.


----------



## Robin24k (May 5, 2014)

I doubt the XP-E or XP-E2 would be able to produce 300 lumens, as efficiency comes from larger LED die area (EB1 was already pushing it with 200 lumens). I'll see if I can get a spec for intensity, but it does seem slightly lower than the original EB1 (XP-E).


----------



## Sean (May 5, 2014)

Thanks Robin. Run time is actually pretty impressive. Looks like it's probably pushing 200 lumens even at the 1 hour mark. So run time is better than with the EB1.


----------



## tongkang (May 5, 2014)

Hard to tell from the pic..maybe the E1D will out throw EB1 but not by much?...thanks for the quick comparison Robin


----------



## Robin24k (May 5, 2014)

Sean said:


> Thanks Robin. Run time is actually pretty impressive. Looks like it's probably pushing 200 lumens even at the 1 hour mark. So run time is better than with the EB1.


It's a bit flatter than the EB1. Here's a comparison of some single-cell runtimes:






tongkang said:


> Hard to tell from the pic..maybe the E1D will out throw EB1 but not by much?...thanks for the quick comparison Robin


I'll try to get some numbers. Don't trust your eyeballs...


----------



## Robin24k (May 6, 2014)

Robin24k said:


> Runtime test partially completed.


Runtime test is complete and image updated.


----------



## Craig K (May 6, 2014)

Thanks guys for all the pics and info, the e1d looks good.


----------



## Craig K (May 6, 2014)

You can take the pocket clip of this light ? correct?


----------



## JohnSmith (May 6, 2014)

Robin24k said:


> Runtime test is complete and image updated.



Thanks very much for the runtime chart, Robin. Not the horrible cliff-dive I expected. I just ordered one!


----------



## Sean (May 6, 2014)

Craig K said:


> You can take the pocket clip of this light ? correct?



Yes


----------



## RobertMM (May 6, 2014)

XPG-2 thank you. graphs look great! Waiting for one to arrive in my country.
I've been telling myself for quite a long time that if SF comes out with a 1X123 light that outperforms my edc LX2, that pight would replace it in my pocket. The time has come.


----------



## DAN92 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for this comparison robin, good result for the E1D.


----------



## pjandyho (May 6, 2014)

For some reasons, I decided to use the funds in my PayPal for this light. Now awaiting its arrival. Since I love the E2DL Ultra, I am sure I will like this too.


----------



## M I K (May 6, 2014)

LumensMaximus said:


> ....... Wonder if they'll come out with a de-fanged version. ...



Just think..... de-fanging the E1DL is an option available NOW.


----------



## 270winchester (May 6, 2014)

Robin24k said:


> Runtime test is complete and image updated.



ah dang it, I was doing well resisting the temptation but seeing this...


----------



## Str8stroke (May 6, 2014)

Still waiting on mine (2) to arrive. Just curious what serial numbers you guys got on your defenders??? 

Last time I ordered a Fury P3x, I wasn't going for a low serial number, but I ended up with a sub xxx150. It had been out for about a month prior to me ordering one. Never really caring what the numbers were, Once I realized I got a fairly low one, I "saved it up". That's Cajun for putting something away securely for future use. 

It is doubtful that the Fury's destiny is that it will become a highly sought after outré light , but who knows. Its also a great excuse to buy another light.


----------



## tonkem (May 6, 2014)

Bhphoto has them in stock


----------



## Craig K (May 7, 2014)

Can't wait to get this light I should have it by Friday afternoon


----------



## pjandyho (May 7, 2014)

14th to 21st May to receive mine. I can wait... I can wait... I can wait...


----------



## PinarelloOnly (May 7, 2014)

I pre ordered my E1DL from BH Photo last week and just got a shipping notification that I should see it on my door step tomorrow. I'll post my serial number as soon as I can.


----------



## 880arm (May 7, 2014)

pjandyho said:


> 14th to 21st May to receive mine. I can wait... I can wait... I can wait...



May 23rd before mine even ships. I bet on the wrong horse in this race 

Makes me think of that old ketchup commercial . . . . Anticipation!


----------



## pjandyho (May 7, 2014)

880arm said:


> May 23rd before mine even ships. I bet on the wrong horse in this race
> 
> Makes me think of that old ketchup commercial . . . . Anticipation!


Would certainly love to see your review once you get it. Always love the reviews done by Robin24K and yourself.


----------



## tonkem (May 7, 2014)

May 23rd? Did you order it from surefire? Bhphoto has them in stock, cancel your order and order from BHphoto? 

Looking forward to your review as well.



880arm said:


> May 23rd before mine even ships. I bet on the wrong horse in this race
> 
> Makes me think of that old ketchup commercial . . . . Anticipation!


----------



## hron61 (May 7, 2014)

17th st photo has them in stock and for 168.00... i gave in. should have it tomrw.


----------



## Up All Night (May 7, 2014)

hron61 said:


> 17th st photo has them in stock and for 168.00... i gave in. should have it tomrw.



B&H originally had it listed at that price, then it went up $12 and as of today it has gone up again. ......

Canadians, like myself, will be lucky to find it under Surefire's MSRP. .......sometime this summer, .......maybe.


----------



## RobertMM (May 8, 2014)

Anyone compared the low mode to the E2DL low?


----------



## Robin24k (May 8, 2014)

It's pretty close to 5 lumens.


----------



## JohnSmith (May 9, 2014)

Well, I received mine. Typical SF TIR beam profile, very bright, creamy white color, no obvious ugly tints, definitely not greenish. Slight electronic "whine" when on high, inaudible unless near the ear.

A little large for a 1xCR123 light, but nicely proportioned and very stylish. Typical E-series design and feel.

The Zebralight SC600 MkII (1x18650) is smaller and blows away the E1D in output (1100 lumens) and versatility, but I have a soft spot for single cell SF E-series lights and like having one or two in my stable.


----------



## hron61 (May 9, 2014)

I received mine as well and very nice. the beam is pretty white. im glad the ugly green is not present. No whine here. 
has a great tir type hotspot just like the e2d but a tad brighter. I think you all will like this little guy. it even has the e1b type clip. 
Im glad surefire finally made one of these. I bet that the prices of the reg e1e's come down in price now that there will be plenty of e1d hosts to go around. 
This little guy is a keeper.


----------



## tonkem (May 9, 2014)

At least until the Elzetta Alpha comes out 



hron61 said:


> I received mine as well and very nice. the beam is pretty white. im glad the ugly green is not present. No whine here.
> has a great tir type hotspot just like the e2d but a tad brighter. I think you all will like this little guy. it even has the e1b type clip.
> Im glad surefire finally made one of these. I bet that the prices of the reg e1e's come down in price now that there will be plenty of e1d hosts to go around.
> This little guy is a keeper.


----------



## Sean (May 10, 2014)

I also got an E1D. Very happy with it. Beam is probably the best TIR beam I have seen yet. Tint is great. I like the hotspot size (it's bigger than the EB1 hotspot). Spill is also slightly brighter than EB1. 

As stated already, if you press for momentary high, then release, then press again in just under 1 second you access low mode. If you delay 1 or more seconds you are still in high mode. I like this very much. 

Low mode on mine is just 3 lumens compared to my E1L-A which is 5 lumens (according to my measurements). I like this too. I'm glad mine is not brighter on low mode. 

I can't measure accurately to 300 lumens but I can say its brighter than 250 lumens so I have no doubt it's pushing 300 lumens or more.


----------



## tongkang (May 10, 2014)

Request some outdoor beamshot vs EB1 please


----------



## skyfire (May 10, 2014)

thanks everybody for their feedback. especially about its non-green tint, which was my biggest concern. 
i think im going to need an E1DL now.... damnit


----------



## dcycleman (May 11, 2014)

Carried in the front pants pocket bezel down via clip, will the crenellations eat your pockets?


----------



## Robin24k (May 11, 2014)

dcycleman said:


> Carried in the front pants pocket bezel down via clip, will the crenellations eat your pockets?


Yes, and probably your thighs too. I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## alwilliam (May 11, 2014)

I have edc a e2d type light for years, no pants issues.


----------



## dcycleman (May 11, 2014)

alwilliam said:


> I have edc a e2d type light for years, no pants issues.



Cool thanks man, I've been edc'ing an e1b for 4 or 5 years now. Thinking about upgrading. I'm torn between the eb1 and the e1dl. A deal breaker for me would be if the teeth on the bezel wore out your pockets. Sucks spending 70 bucks on a pair of shorts and having that happen. But you have made my decision a little easier.


----------



## Neil Ostroff (May 11, 2014)

Will this light work with rechargeable 123's?

thanks. Neil


----------



## 880arm (May 11, 2014)

pjandyho said:


> Would certainly love to see your review once you get it. Always love the reviews done by Robin24K and yourself.





tonkem said:


> May 23rd? Did you order it from surefire? Bhphoto has them in stock, cancel your order and order from BHphoto?
> 
> Looking forward to your review as well.



OK, you guys talked me into going to Plan "B". I obtained a new E1DL via other channels and my E1DL review is now online. I will try to hit some of the high points . . .

As Robin illustrated so well, the new E1DL has a different beam profile than other recent TIR-equipped lights and produces a noticeably larger hot spot than the Gen 1 EB1 Backup. When combined with the bump in output to 300 lumens, the E1DL provides a nice option for those who think the EB1 is too focused. In my opinion, the E1DL is much better suited for sweeping or scanning an area due to the larger hotspot and brighter spill.

Remember when the 110 lumen *E1B* Backup was one of the best throwing single 123A lights? 

















Additional beamshots and comparisons to other lights are in the review linked above.

Throw is reduced when compared to the Gen 1 EB1 but according to my (very) rough measurements and calculations my EB1 throws to about 103 meters (to 1 lumen) while the E1DL reaches 87 meters. This seems in line with my real world observations as the E1DL definitely provides good illumination beyond 80 yards but I want to emphasize these are *rough *estimates. When using the E1DL I notice the increased hotspot size and spill more than the slight reduction in throw.

As with the EB2 and E2DL Ultra, the E1DL-A also regulates output based upon temperature which can greatly influence run times. In a nutshell, higher temperatures will result in a reduction in output (to regulate temperature) and a correspondingly longer runtime. If for no other reason than this, runtime results can vary substantially (before anyone asks why my graph is different than Robin's!). I won't presume to state one is more accurate than the other for anyone's specific purposes, only that they were both accurate for the conditions the test was conducted in. I will say that the E1DL does not get nearly as warm as the more powerful EB2 or E2DL Ultra and the temperature regulation is not nearly as big a deal as with those lights.

With a single CR123 cell, the E1DL clocked in with about 36 minutes of regulated runtime and a total of 84 minutes until output dropped to 10%. Regulation was much flatter with a LFP123 rechargeable cell which lasted about 27 minutes before beginning its steep nose dive. 




That's all for now as I have to go fulfill some of my obligations as a son. Happy Mothers Day to all you(r) mothers out there! :wave:


----------



## DAN92 (May 11, 2014)

Thank you for your excellent review 880arm, I really like the beam of this E1D Led Defender.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 11, 2014)

Neil Ostroff said:


> Will this light work with rechargeable 123's?
> 
> thanks. Neil



While 4.2 volts might be considered excessive, I think that the high current draw of the e1d defender will drop the voltage quickly, causing no harm to the LED,and it will run at a higher output for awhile, then drop down when heat becomes an issue, if any. The poor CR123 is the culprit, as can be seen looking at the graph, it's not heat to the LED that is causing the drop off, it is the CR123's voltage sag. It would be an interesting experiment using LiIons.


Bill


----------



## Str8stroke (May 11, 2014)

Thanks Bill for that observation. I will be giving it a try! I like having flexibility. 

Also, Anyone whom purchased from BH please post serial numbers that you got. I was also on the preorder. Mine shows that I should have it by Tuesday. I am jealous that you folks got yours first!!! :sick2: Green with envy???


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 11, 2014)

Str8stroke said:


> Thanks Bill for that observation. I will be giving it a try! I like having flexibility.



Be careful.

Bill


----------



## Sean (May 11, 2014)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Be careful.
> 
> Bill



Anybody burn up their 3v Surefire with a 3.7v li-ion?


----------



## hron61 (May 11, 2014)

Sean said:


> Anybody burn up their 3v Surefire with a 3.7v li-ion?



nope not yet.
i did run an imr 16340 for about 5 mins. bright little sucker and no ill effect yet.


----------



## Up All Night (May 11, 2014)

hron61 said:


> nope not yet.
> i did run an imr 16340 for about 5 mins. bright little sucker and no ill effect yet.



..........and the low mode?


----------



## Viking (May 12, 2014)

Hi 880arm

Excellent review.
Only one question , did you use a fan in your runtime test ?


----------



## hron61 (May 12, 2014)

Up All Night said:


> ..........and the low mode?



to my eyes i say maybe another couple lumens gained not a big difference but there. 
if you were to ask which low i prefer, i prefer the low with the 16340 batt, its beam is whiter in color and the hotspot is a bit more defined than the cr123 batt.


----------



## Craig K (May 12, 2014)

Great review 880arm thanks for that.


----------



## PinarelloOnly (May 12, 2014)

Well, I don't know what some are saying about any green tint but mine is pretty white.....I love the output they gave it on the low setting too....but overall the E1DL is a powerhouse of a light!


----------



## 880arm (May 12, 2014)

Viking said:


> Hi 880arm
> 
> Excellent review.
> Only one question , did you use a fan in your runtime test ?



No fan was used during the tests. Ambient temperature was about 77F.

Thanks! :wave:


----------



## tongkang (May 12, 2014)

Thanks 880arm..nicely done,
How does this ED1L doing compare with E2DLU on single IMR please?


----------



## 46Alpha (May 12, 2014)

Ug. Wish this was in a EB1 format. Better color, slightly more flood. Just what I've been looking for to replace my aging LX2.


----------



## ptothehuc (May 12, 2014)

looks solid. Surefire is always reliable.


----------



## 880arm (May 12, 2014)

tongkang said:


> Thanks 880arm..nicely done,
> How does this ED1L doing compare with E2DLU on single IMR please?



Thank you. I haven't tried the E2DLU with IMR cells but I did test the EB2 with 17670 and 18650 cells. I achieved the following results which I posted in the EB2 thread . . .



880arm said:


> . . . With the 17670 the output is pretty flat for the first 25 minutes somewhere just below 70% of the max output on 123A's. After that, it begins a long taper that continues for over 2 hours. I would say it gives about 2.5 hours total runtime to 10%. . . .
> 
> Then I decided to try it with an AW 18650 3100mah (no, it didn't fit in the EB2 body ) using a FiveMega C to E body. It maintained about the same output for 45 minutes before beginning to drop. It's been running for 2.5 hours now and is down to about 20% of its starting output. I'm about to pull the plug on it and go to bed :sleepy:



Based on that result and some rough calculations I would estimate the E2DLU on a single IMR would have about 15% more output than the E1DL and throw about like the original EB1.

If you were asking about the E1DL on an IMR, I will let someone else try that! 



46Alpha said:


> Ug. Wish this was in a EB1 format. Better color, slightly more flood. Just what I've been looking for to replace my aging LX2.



Yep, and on top of all that, the E1DL head works perfectly with the EB1-T 2-stage tailcap with high and low output modes. Don't ask me to figure out why it works but other (older) single mode heads won't.



ptothehuc said:


> looks solid. Surefire is always reliable.



They do a pretty good job don't they? :welcome:


----------



## 46Alpha (May 12, 2014)

880arm said:


> Yep, and on top of all that, the E1DL head works perfectly with the EB1-T 2-stage tailcap with high and low output modes. Don't ask me to figure out why it works but other (older) single mode heads won't.



Wait wait wait....say what now? You mean if I put the E1DL head on an EB1-T the two stage will work??? Like a soft press low will be the 5 lumens and the full press will give me high? So if I got BOTH I'd essentially have what I'm looking for with some spare parts left over?


----------



## 880arm (May 12, 2014)

46Alpha said:


> Wait wait wait....say what now? You mean if I put the E1DL head on an EB1-T the two stage will work??? Like a soft press low will be the 5 lumens and the full press will give me high? . . .



That's exactly what I'm saying. I only tested it about 75 times but it worked perfectly during that time. No low when it was supposed to be high, no high when it was supposed to be low (although there was an occasional flash when switching off from low mode - same as with the EB1).




46Alpha said:


> . . . So if I got BOTH I'd essentially have what I'm looking for with some spare parts left over?



No, if you got both, you would have two lights with no parts left over! 





Not sure what to call them. Maybe the E1DL Backup and EB1 LED Defender? But then which is which? It's all so confusing! :thinking:


----------



## DAN92 (May 12, 2014)

880arm said:


> Yep, and on top of all that, the E1DL head works perfectly with the EB1-T 2-stage tailcap with high and low output modes. Don't ask me to figure out why it works but other (older) single mode heads won't.





880arm said:


> That's exactly what I'm saying. I only tested it about 75 times but it worked perfectly during that time. No low when it was supposed to be high, no high when it was supposed to be low (although there was an occasional flash when switching off from low mode - same as with the EB1).


Thank you for the info ', I'll test it as soon as I get my E1D.


----------



## 46Alpha (May 12, 2014)

880arm said:


> That's exactly what I'm saying. I only tested it about 75 times but it worked perfectly during that time. No low when it was supposed to be high, no high when it was supposed to be low (although there was an occasional flash when switching off from low mode - same as with the EB1).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, so buy a E1D ($180), then buy a EB1 ($160), send the E1D head out to be de-fanged and BINGO! My dream light! :twothumbs

Forget flashlights, I'm going back to crack. It's less money 

I guess the upside is I could sell the leftover Frankinlight to offset some of the cost :naughty:


----------



## 880arm (May 12, 2014)

46Alpha said:


> Ok, so buy a E1D ($180), then buy a EB1 ($160), send the E1D head out to be de-fanged and BINGO! My dream light! :twothumbs
> 
> Forget flashlights, I'm going back to crack. It's less money
> 
> I guess the upside is I could sell the leftover Frankinlight to offset some of the cost :naughty:



Yeah before you spend all that money you might want to take a look at the new EB1s. They have a larger hotspot than the original EB1 and a little more near spill. Their throw is right between the original EB1 and the E1DL-A.


----------



## Neil Ostroff (May 12, 2014)

Bullzeyebill said:


> While 4.2 volts might be considered excessive, I think that the high current draw of the e1d defender will drop the voltage quickly, causing no harm to the LED,and it will run at a higher output for awhile, then drop down when heat becomes an issue, if any. The poor CR123 is the culprit, as can be seen looking at the graph, it's not heat to the LED that is causing the drop off, it is the CR123's voltage sag. It would be an interesting experiment using LiIons.
> 
> 
> Bill



thanks for the info- it's on the way so I will use the CR123 for a while and see before I try the RC.
sounds like a great light.


----------



## cland72 (May 12, 2014)

880arm said:


> Yeah before you spend all that money you might want to take a look at the new EB1s. They have a larger hotspot than the original EB1 and a little more near spill. Their throw is right between the original EB1 and the E1DL-A.



Did SF change the LED being used in the EB1?


----------



## Robin24k (May 12, 2014)

cland72 said:


> Did SF change the LED being used in the EB1?


I think it's now either an OSRAM Oslon Square or XP-G2.


----------



## 46Alpha (May 12, 2014)

880arm said:


> Yeah before you spend all that money you might want to take a look at the new EB1s. They have a larger hotspot than the original EB1 and a little more near spill. Their throw is right between the original EB1 and the E1DL-A.



Is there any way to differentiate between the new/old EB1's?


----------



## RobertMM (May 12, 2014)

I have in my possession a friend's M300BScoutlight in tan, with the KE1A head. This is the ssme head as the EB1, right? If so, you can clearly see the green board of the LED around the dome when looking through the front center of the optic. For an XPG2 it has a silver color instead of green. 
I'm thinking the E1DL uses the same optic, so when I get one I'll be able to see the LED the same way.


----------



## Robin24k (May 12, 2014)

RobertMM said:


> I'm thinking the E1DL uses the same optic, so when I get one I'll be able to see the LED the same way.


It's not as obvious, since the XP-G2 has a larger die, but the board is silver (and different from the Oslon Square).


----------



## RobertMM (May 12, 2014)

Does SF use both Oslon Square and XPG2 in the E1DL? Any rral difference between the two in output and efficiency?


----------



## Robin24k (May 12, 2014)

No, it's used in the EB1, EB2, and E2DL. I think the Oslon Square has a slightly smaller die, as the EB2's hotspot is smaller than the E1DL's.


----------



## Up All Night (May 13, 2014)

hron61 said:


> to my eyes i say maybe another couple lumens gained not a big difference but there.
> if you were to ask which low i prefer, i prefer the low with the 16340 batt, its beam is whiter in color and the hotspot is a bit more defined than the cr123 batt.



Thanks for that!


----------



## DAN92 (May 13, 2014)

I got mine today. 

Surefire E1D Led Defender and EB1 Backup.






Beamshot on the white wall.

Left E1D Led Defender, Right EB1 Backup.

High mode.






Low mode.


----------



## 46Alpha (May 13, 2014)

So aside from looking closely at the LED, there is no real way to determine what you might be getting from an online vendor? Damn.


----------



## RobertMM (May 13, 2014)

Looks that way for the EB1. The E1DL only has XPG2 according to Robin.


----------



## Kid9P (May 13, 2014)

I already own a EB1 and picked up E1DL today from 17th street Photo in Manhattan.
Very impressed.
Tint is definetely whiter than the the EB1. The hotspot is also a tad bigger than the EB1 and its visually brighter.

I just wish I got my EB1 in black so I could play mix and match, got it in silver.

It's also great just having a 1 celled Surefire body, those 200+ E1E's on Ebay can stay there....


If anyone is on the fence about picking one up, get one.


----------



## Str8stroke (May 13, 2014)

Finally scored 1 of mine today! Number A04345 from BH. Still waiting on another one. The light sure feels good in your hand. Well at least it does mine. Well worth the weight. I can foresee owning a few more of these. Not sure if its because its new, but it is by far my favorite new out of the box. 

Glad to finally have it in my possession.


----------



## Kid9P (May 13, 2014)

Has anyone tried the EB2 head on the E1DL body using an RCR123? 

I wonder what the output would be, might be a little monster


----------



## Dingle1911 (May 13, 2014)

Kid9P said:


> Has anyone tried the EB2 head on the E1DL body using an RCR123?
> 
> I wonder what the output would be, might be a little monster



That would be interesting.


----------



## pjandyho (May 14, 2014)

Alrighty! I got mine! I am impressed with it. It is still daylight now so it is kind of hard to tell but on high it does have a nice creamy white tint which is lovely. I can't quite as yet make out the tint on low during the day but I figure since it is running on constant current I will most likely see a more greenish tint on low. I have grown to accept the greenish tint on my E2DL Ultra and love the light as my main EDC for those times when I needed more throw. I got a feeling this new light may be here to replace the E2DL Ultra.


----------



## 880arm (May 14, 2014)

DAN92 said:


> I got mine today.



Congratulations Dan. Nice beamshots!



pjandyho said:


> Alrighty! I got mine! I am impressed with it. It is still daylight now so it is kind of hard to tell but on high it does have a nice creamy white tint which is lovely. I can't quite as yet make out the tint on low during the day but I figure since it is running on constant current I will most likely see a more greenish tint on low. I have grown to accept the greenish tint on my E2DL Ultra and love the light as my main EDC for those times when I needed more throw. I got a feeling this new light may be here to replace the E2DL Ultra.



Congrats to you too! The E1DL is a good alternative to the E2DL Ultra when you don't need the full 500 lumens and is more pocketable (if that's a word).


----------



## DAN92 (May 14, 2014)

880arm said:


> Congratulations Dan. Nice beamshots!


Thank you for your encouragement 880arm, I like the white tint, Robin has certainly right for the XP-G2.


----------



## pjandyho (May 14, 2014)

880arm said:


> Congrats to you too! The E1DL is a good alternative to the E2DL Ultra when you don't need the full 500 lumens and is more pocketable (if that's a word).


Thanks, and you are right. I don't need the full 500 lumen on a day to day basis, and the E1DL is small enough and bright enough to fill that niche for a small size thrower. I just came back from a short walk and got a chance to compare it to the E2DL Ultra. It doesn't throw exceedingly far, but does throw better than all my other single CR123 lights. It is noticeably dimmer than the E2DL Ultra when projected to a distance, but that is to be expected for the lower output of 300 lumen as compared to 500 lumen. Tint is as I had predicted when I first received the light during the day, almost near creamy white. There is only a very slight tinge of yellow green on low. Would it really replace the E2DL Ultra? I don't think so. There is still a place for the E2DLU, just maybe not on a daily EDC basis.

**EDIT to add on:

One improvement I love over the E1DL is that it now takes only one second to revert back to high output after switching off from high. With the E2DL Ultra, it is a 2 long seconds.


----------



## Federal LG (May 14, 2014)

pjandyho said:


> Alrighty! I got mine! I am impressed with it. It is still daylight now so it is kind of hard to tell but on high it does have a nice creamy white tint which is lovely. I can't quite as yet make out the tint on low during the day but I figure since it is running on constant current I will most likely see a more greenish tint on low. I have grown to accept the greenish tint on my E2DL Ultra and love the light as my main EDC for those times when I needed more throw. I got a feeling this new light may be here to replace the E2DL Ultra.



Oh man... I love "vanilla white tints"!!

I refrain to get the new Outdoorsman due to it´s greenish tint, but now everything sounds perfect! 

:sigh: 
(this face is about the money I will probably spend...)


----------



## pjandyho (May 14, 2014)

Federal LG said:


> Oh man... I love "vanilla white tints"!!
> 
> I refrain to get the new Outdoorsman due to it´s greenish tint, but now everything sounds perfect!
> 
> ...


Don't be too happy yet. This ain't really vanilla white tints but almost close, maybe a tad warmer. If anything, it is a welcome change from the greenish tints we have all come to see from Surefire lately.


----------



## bondr006 (May 14, 2014)

Hi all. I've been running my E1D on a Nitecore 3100 mAh RCR123A for a couple of days now. No problems at all. The low is still around 5 lumen and the high is at least 300 lumen. This is very encouraging because I like to use rechargeable batteries. I have a Milkyspit E1B transformer that puts out 200+ lumen, and the new E1D beats it handily. I will try to get some beam shots up soon. I sure like this little light.


----------



## Snesley Wipes (May 14, 2014)

bondr006 said:


> Hi all. I've been running my E1D on a Nitecore 3100 mAh RCR123A for a couple of days now. No problems at all. The low is still around 5 lumen and the high is at least 300 lumen. This is very encouraging because I like to use rechargeable batteries. I have a Milkyspit E1B transformer that puts out 200+ lumen, and the new E1D beats it handily. I will try to get some beam shots up soon. I sure like this little light.



This is good info bondroo6 thank you! Please keep us updated on your rcr123a battery performance. I have been trying to figure out what rechargeables I want to use with the E1D. I'm definitely not interested in using the LFP's.


----------



## Lucky Duck (May 14, 2014)

[QUOTE=bondr006 a Nitecore 3100 mAh RCR123A) ??!! I wasn't aware an RCR123A existed in that capacity! Wowsers, great strides have been made in the month I've been away!


----------



## bondr006 (May 15, 2014)

I'm sorry. I was looking at an 18650 when I wrote that post. The RCR123 I'm using is a Nitecore 750 mAh.


----------



## RobertMM (May 15, 2014)

I wonder what runtimes people get from 750mAH RCR123s..


----------



## Sean (May 15, 2014)

Or what about using an E2D body with a 17670 or 16650?


----------



## RobertMM (May 16, 2014)

If it is indeed safe to use LiIons, bigger cells would sag even less and maintain steadier output. I'd expect over two hours in high if the head was being cooled enough for the thermal protection not to kick in.


----------



## tonywalker23 (May 16, 2014)

Got mine yesterday. Here's a video http://youtu.be/_RO6nnWkalc


----------



## kj2 (May 16, 2014)

tonywalker23 said:


> Got mine yesterday. Here's a video http://youtu.be/_RO6nnWkalc


Thanks for the video


----------



## hcd615 (May 16, 2014)

Got mine yesterday also, very small and BRIGHT. used it walking the dog at 1:00am, wow. I own about 25 SF lights and this one is really nice.


----------



## Robin24k (May 16, 2014)

According to SureFire, peak beam intensity for the E1DL is 6,620 candela. With LFP123A, my measurements were about 8,000 candela.


----------



## tongkang (May 16, 2014)

Thanks for the update Robin24k..it's about the same current EB1 cd on primary..how about current EB1 with LFP123A please?

-or maybe this post should go to the EB1 thread


----------



## Robin24k (May 16, 2014)

I don't have the current EB1, but the original EB1 with XP-E and LFP123A was about 12,000 candela.


----------



## leon2245 (May 17, 2014)

& remind me robin, that one had a pretty immediate & steep runtime curve vs. the e1d? Or was it level for a while too before the dropoff?


----------



## SoCalEngr (May 17, 2014)

If the low output was disabled, this E1D LED Defender®​ would be a great rifle light. Short and lightweight, with a tailcap shroud to prevent ND.


----------



## Robin24k (May 17, 2014)

leon2245 said:


> & remind me robin, that one had a pretty immediate & steep runtime curve vs. the e1d? Or was it level for a while too before the dropoff?


It wasn't that dramatic, but the EB1 output was decreasing ~10% every 15 minutes for the first hour.


----------



## RobertMM (May 17, 2014)

SoCalEngr said:


> If the low output was disabled, this E1D LED Defender®​ would be a great rifle light. Short and lightweight, with a tailcap shroud to prevent ND.



That's pretty much what the M300B is, when you install the included shrouded tailcap. Had a chance to play with one and it throws very similar to my LX2.


----------



## pjandyho (May 17, 2014)

Not sure if I am the only one who experienced this. Has any of you owners noticed some intermittent flickering on low output with the E1DL? I initially thought it was my eyes playing tricks on me, but it has been happening once in a while since I got it a few days back. On high I don't see the flickering.


----------



## 46Alpha (May 17, 2014)

I'm really torn between the E1D or trying for a newer EB1 T.


----------



## Str8stroke (May 17, 2014)

pjandyho, Nope not yet. Going to double check mine shortly. If I do, I will update you. Dumb question, but did you try changing cells??


----------



## Sean (May 17, 2014)

pjandyho said:


> Not sure if I am the only one who experienced this. Has any of you owners noticed some intermittent flickering on low output with the E1DL? I initially thought it was my eyes playing tricks on me, but it has been happening once in a while since I got it a few days back. On high I don't see the flickering.



I haven't noticed any flickering on low with mine.


----------



## pjandyho (May 18, 2014)

Str8stroke said:


> pjandyho, Nope not yet. Going to double check mine shortly. If I do, I will update you. Dumb question, but did you try changing cells??


It is the original battery that came with the light, and it's been like this since day one. I doubt it has anything to do with the cell or I would have seen flickering on high output as well.


----------



## Robin24k (May 18, 2014)

Maybe try cleaning the contacts? I don't have any flickering on mine.


----------



## pjandyho (May 18, 2014)

Robin24k said:


> Maybe try cleaning the contacts? I don't have any flickering on mine.


I will try that. I have not decided if I should send it back to the dealer for an exchange or just contact Surefire. Whatever it is, it is going to be quite troublesome on my part.


----------



## Craig K (May 18, 2014)

Pjandyho sorry to hear that your light is flickering on low I would be spewing if mine was flickering, but anyway I sold mine already because I did not really like it.


----------



## Craig K (May 18, 2014)

I think part of the reason I sold mine was the tint was not white enough for me my E2DL has a nice white tint but the E1DL did not and I think the light looked a bit goofy with its small body and big head.


----------



## tongkang (May 18, 2014)

How much better throw E1DL doing compared to your E2DL..Did u managed to test them before?


Craig K said:


> I think part of the reason I sold mine was the tint was not white enough for me my E2DL has a nice white tint but the E1DL did not and I think the light looked a bit goofy with its small body and big head.


----------



## Craig K (May 18, 2014)

tongkang said:


> How much better throw E1DL doing compared to your E2DL..Did u managed to test them before?



I would say my E1DL throw was roughly the same as my E2DL throw.


----------



## tongkang (May 18, 2014)

Good to know..thanks


----------



## JohnnyBravo (May 18, 2014)

This light has caught my eye, but I'd like to know something. It seems like SF has been putting more print/writing on the bodies of their lights over the years. Why? This thing seems to have the KE1D-A, serial number, and QR code on one side of the head and the triangle symbol and Caution Hot Surface on the other side. And the www.surefire.com on the tail cap. What's next? Hashtags, Facebook, Twitter, and YouTube logos too? I know a black Sharpie and take care of some of it; I marked out several things on my dual mode Fury. Has anyone noticed this trend? And knows why they do it?


----------



## pjandyho (May 18, 2014)

Craig K said:


> Pjandyho sorry to hear that your light is flickering on low I would be spewing if mine was flickering, but anyway I sold mine already because I did not really like it.


Sigh... I was so happy when I received the light, but when I noticed the flicker on low you can imagine how disappointed I got. Honestly, it isn't too bad and I could live with the flicker, but considering what I paid for it I want it perfect.


----------



## 880arm (May 18, 2014)

pjandyho said:


> Sigh... I was so happy when I received the light, but when I noticed the flicker on low you can imagine how disappointed I got. Honestly, it isn't too bad and I could live with the flicker, but considering what I paid for it I want it perfect.



I hate to hear about that. Since I saw your earlier post I have had mine on low while I'm working here at the computer. I haven't noticed any sort of problem yet.

Does it just happen sporadically or is it a fairly consistent flicker/strobe?


----------



## Robin24k (May 18, 2014)

JohnnyBravo said:


> Has anyone noticed this trend? And knows why they do it?


E-Series lights have always had the light module type and light module S/N on the head. Recently, the primary S/N on the body has been moved to the head because it's the most expensive part, so that's why there's a new 2D barcode there (previously located next to the tailcap threads).


----------



## pjandyho (May 18, 2014)

880arm said:


> I hate to hear about that. Since I saw your earlier post I have had mine on low while I'm working here at the computer. I haven't noticed any sort of problem yet.
> 
> Does it just happen sporadically or is it a fairly consistent flicker/strobe?


I would say it is sporadic, but on a rather frequent basis. Every couple of times or more when I turn it on (on low) I see the flicker. The reason I am asking here is to ascertain if this is a production batch issue, or if it is only an isolated case. Looks more like the latter. I conclude I may have received a lemon.


----------



## 880arm (May 18, 2014)

pjandyho said:


> I would say it is sporadic, but on a rather frequent basis. Every couple of times or more when I turn it on (on low) I see the flicker. The reason I am asking here is to ascertain if this is a production batch issue, or if it is only an isolated case. Looks more like the latter. I conclude I may have received a lemon.



I hope it's not a lemon. I know it can be difficult for you to get service.

I played around with mine some more and the only way I could get it to flicker reliably (or unreliably so to speak) was to loosen the head just a little bit. It doesn't take much, maybe 20 degrees of rotation. On mine it's easy to tighten the head all the way but perhaps there is something interfering with the fit of yours. You could try tightening it harder or even maybe removing the O-ring (temporarily) to see if that makes any difference.

Aside from that I noticed that the outer contact ring on mine has a fair amount of grease/lubricant on it which isn't necessarily unusual. However, if it's excessive, maybe that would cause contact problems. Of course, if either of these things were issues, I would expect it to affect both modes of operation, but who knows? :shrug:

I hope there is an easy solution to this.


----------



## bondr006 (May 18, 2014)

pjandyho said:


> I would say it is sporadic, but on a rather frequent basis. Every couple of times or more when I turn it on (on low) I see the flicker. The reason I am asking here is to ascertain if this is a production batch issue, or if it is only an isolated case. Looks more like the latter. I conclude I may have received a lemon.



I'm really sorry to hear that pjandyho:sigh:. Mine has no flicker either. I wish you had easier access to service.


----------



## 880arm (May 18, 2014)

tongkang said:


> Thanks for the update Robin24k..it's about the same current EB1 cd on primary..how about current EB1 with LFP123A please?
> 
> -or maybe this post should go to the EB1 thread



It probably should. To avoid taking this thread too far off course I have posted an update to the EB1 Review thread with some info about the newest version.



tongkang said:


> How much better throw E1DL doing compared to your E2DL..Did u managed to test them before?



They are pretty close. I measured about 7700 lux out of the E1DL which is slightly less than my LX2s and E2DL. It's not a huge difference in actual use.


----------



## tongkang (May 18, 2014)

Got it boss :thumbsup:


----------



## RobertMM (May 18, 2014)

So 7700 lux? Not bad. Can't have it all,can we.


----------



## skyfire (May 18, 2014)

Pjandyho, have you tried a different tail cap? I doubt it would be the problem, but it might be worth a try.

anyways, for the price of the light, I would definitely try and exchange it because I seems abnormal.


----------



## pjandyho (May 19, 2014)

880arm said:


> I hope it's not a lemon. I know it can be difficult for you to get service.
> 
> I played around with mine some more and the only way I could get it to flicker reliably (or unreliably so to speak) was to loosen the head just a little bit. It doesn't take much, maybe 20 degrees of rotation. On mine it's easy to tighten the head all the way but perhaps there is something interfering with the fit of yours. You could try tightening it harder or even maybe removing the O-ring (temporarily) to see if that makes any difference.
> 
> ...





bondr006 said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that pjandyho:sigh:. Mine has no flicker either. I wish you had easier access to service.





skyfire said:


> Pjandyho, have you tried a different tail cap? I doubt it would be the problem, but it might be worth a try.
> 
> anyways, for the price of the light, I would definitely try and exchange it because I seems abnormal.


Hi guys,

Thanks for the suggestions and advice. I am not too sure what the real problem is and I have tried tightening the head and tail cap, swapping the tail cap with the one on my E2DL Ultra, cleaning and relubing the threads. The flicker seems to have been minimized, and it looks much more stable now. I will monitor this light some more and decide if I should send it back to SF for service. I am hesitant in sending it back because it is a lot of hassle to do so for me, and also, I haven't had enough fun with the E1DL, LOL! Meanwhile I will just monitor the light some more.


----------



## DAN92 (May 19, 2014)

pjandyho said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions and advice. I am not too sure what the real problem is and I have tried tightening the head and tail cap, swapping the tail cap with the one on my E2DL Ultra, cleaning and relubing the threads. The flicker seems to have been minimized, and it looks much more stable now. I will monitor this light some more and decide if I should send it back to SF for service. I am hesitant in sending it back because it is a lot of hassle to do so for me, and also, I haven't had enough fun with the E1DL, LOL! Meanwhile I will just monitor the light some more.


Keep us up-to-date, hoping that the problem can settle for you.


----------



## pjandyho (May 19, 2014)

DAN92 said:


> Keep us up-to-date, hoping that the problem can settle for you.


Sure! Will be back with updates.


----------



## Robin24k (May 20, 2014)

Just posted my review: http://www.led-resource.com/2014/05/surefire-e1d-led-defender-review/


----------



## DAN92 (May 20, 2014)

thank you for the review robin.


----------



## 880arm (May 20, 2014)

Nice job Robin :thumbsup:


----------



## DAN92 (May 28, 2014)

pjandyho said:


> Sure! Will be back with updates.


News of the problem of sparkling of your E1D?


----------



## pjandyho (May 28, 2014)

DAN92 said:


> News of the problem of sparkling of your E1D?


Still does it pretty often. It is bearable actually and doesn't really affect me much in actual use. Probably only send it in to SF if it really dies on me.


----------



## Kid9P (May 28, 2014)

Hey Guys,

Just letting you know I've been running my E1DL head on a 17670 with no issues at all. High and low work just fine.
Been using a Surefire E2E body and tailcap.
Haven't had the time to do runtime testing though.


----------



## RobertMM (May 28, 2014)

Hey I bet runtime would be great with Keeppower 16650 cells on that setup.I guess 2 and a half hours regulated output on high, and low would be awesome.


----------



## johnny0000 (May 29, 2014)

Great review, thank you.


----------



## DAN92 (May 29, 2014)

pjandyho,

Thanks for the answer.


----------



## pjandyho (May 29, 2014)

DAN92 said:


> pjandyho,
> 
> Thanks for the answer.


My pleasure. Are you thinking of buying one and is concerned about the problem? If that is the case, fear not. The rest have not reported a problem, and I am living with mine just fine. Not really a big issue although it shouldn't have happened for a light at this price. That said, there will always be some lemons in any manufacturing and I don't fault Surefire for that.


----------



## DAN92 (May 29, 2014)

I already have my E1D and that works very well.


----------



## Sean (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm trying out the E1D with the standard Z61 tailcap. Not bad. Switch is easier to activate.


----------



## 46Alpha (Jun 2, 2014)

OK, you guys have worn me down. Ordered one today. Now I just need to track down a Z61 tailcap.



Sean said:


> I'm trying out the E1D with the standard Z61 tailcap. Not bad. Switch is easier to activate.


----------



## Sean (Jun 2, 2014)

46Alpha said:


> OK, you guys have worn me down. Ordered one today. Now I just need to track down a Z61 tailcap.



Got mine from ebay


----------



## hcd615 (Jun 2, 2014)

My E1DL w/ Z61 is my current setup also. Like the tail cap much better then the scalloped one.


----------



## 46Alpha (Jun 4, 2014)

Sean said:


> Got mine from ebay



Me as well. Did you every try using an 16340?


----------



## bondr006 (Jun 4, 2014)

46Alpha said:


> Me as well. Did you every try using an 16340?



I have been using an rcr123 since I got mine a couple of weeks ago. Has been doing fine. Both levels working as they should.


----------



## 270winchester (Jun 4, 2014)

bondr006 said:


> I have been using an rcr123 since I got mine a couple of weeks ago. Has been doing fine. Both levels working as they should.



wait, are those 3.7v RCR123?


----------



## bondr006 (Jun 4, 2014)

270winchester said:


> wait, are those 3.7v RCR123?



They are 4.2v fully charged.


----------



## M I K (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: New SureFire E1DL Defender? MIKmod Tailcap*

Speaking of E series tailcaps, don't miss out on the tail cap modification I do. 

You can see a description and pics in the link in my signature below.

The MIKmod Tailcap. They don't get any more comfortable and easy to use than this:





This is a before and after shot.





This is compared to the Z61.


----------



## 270winchester (Jun 9, 2014)

bondr006 said:


> They are 4.2v fully charged.



Ohhhhhh sh*t!!

*running to get credit card*....

Thanks.


----------



## 46Alpha (Jun 12, 2014)

A BIG thumbs up for MIK. With the mod to the teeth and a Z61 this light becomes much more pocket friendly.


----------



## Str8stroke (Jun 13, 2014)

bondr006 said:


> They are 4.2v fully charged.



Thanks, Notice any difference in output levels?? Gonna try it out in mine in a few days.


----------



## bondr006 (Jun 13, 2014)

Str8stroke said:


> Thanks, Notice any difference in output levels?? Gonna try it out in mine in a few days.



Haven't done any formal tests, but it does look brighter in the closet ceiling bounce test.


----------



## leon2245 (Jun 13, 2014)

IDK about the tailcap, those aren't too sharp anyway, but someone show me what the bezel crenelation removal looks like!


----------



## teckul (Jun 13, 2014)

46Alpha said:


>



I didn't think I wanted one until I saw this....feel a little guilty about dumping my non LED E2D Defender though, been carrying him everywhere for years...much more useful if I had to **use** it though


----------



## tongkang (Jun 13, 2014)

They should call it E1L-A bk Ultra then..:twothumbs


----------



## RobertMM (Jun 13, 2014)

Yup, I'm buying it not just for the output but the awesome Defender look.


----------



## bondr006 (Jun 13, 2014)

Yeah, I like it just the way it looks too. If I didn't, I'd just buy something else. Those mods make it so it can no longer tail stand. :thinking::shrug:


----------



## 46Alpha (Jun 13, 2014)

leon2245 said:


> IDK about the tailcap, those aren't too sharp anyway, but someone show me what the bezel crenelation removal looks like!



Look up three posts :thumbsup:


----------



## 46Alpha (Jun 13, 2014)

> Yeah, I like it just the way it looks too. If I didn't, I'd just buy something else. Those mods make it so it can no longer tail stand



If I had a choice I'd keep the Defender tail cap. It looks better and it makes it much easier to hold/pull out of a pocket. But I have a serious loss of mobility in both my thumbs and trying to activate any shrouded tail cap is painful. More of a mod of necessity for me.


----------



## bondr006 (Jun 13, 2014)

46Alpha said:


> If I had a choice I'd keep the Defender tail cap. It looks better and it makes it much easier to hold/pull out of a pocket. But I have a serious loss of mobility in both my thumbs and trying to activate any shrouded tail cap is painful. More of a mod of necessity for me.



That definitely makes sense. What I said above was just my opinion.....And you know what they say about opinions.


----------



## M I K (Jun 22, 2014)

leon2245 said:


> ...... someone show me what the bezel crenelation removal looks like!



I posted an E1DL before and after shot in my thread.


----------



## chnzwh (Jun 23, 2014)

Somebody asked for a photo of E1DL bezel with the crenelation removed, and here it is in all its glory (Photo credit goes to MIK himself as he'd just finished modding it a few hours ago. I can't wait to see this thing!):

BEFORE






AFTER


----------



## magicstone12 (Jun 23, 2014)

Hope to own a surefire light someday


----------



## SpyderHS08 (Jun 24, 2014)

Anywhere for a glow ring on the E1D? 
Planning to replace my Lego'd e1e/e1b/e2d with this model as it looks almost identical but it's 220 lumens more powerful. I'm pretty pumped to get one of these guys.


----------



## chnzwh (Jul 2, 2014)

This puppy had finally crossed the pond and reached me in my office. After a dental work performed by MIK, this E1DL is now much more EDC-friendly. Switched the tailcap to a Z61 and here we go!


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 2, 2014)

chnzwh said:


> Somebody asked for a photo of E1DL bezel with the crenelation removed, and here it is in all its glory (Photo credit goes to MIK himself as he'd just finished modding it a few hours ago. I can't wait to see this thing!):
> 
> BEFORE
> 
> ...



That's excellent, thanks.


----------



## DAN92 (Jul 2, 2014)

chnzwh said:


> After 9 days of wait, this puppy finally crossed the pond and reached me in my office. After a dental work performed by MIK, this E1DL is now much more EDC-friendly. Switched the tailcap to a Z61 and here we go!
> 
> http://i708.photobucket.com/albums/ww87/chnzwh/Forum Misc/20140702_193018_zps629c9537.jpg
> 
> ...


Excellent 

I bought a tailcap Z61 for mine.


----------



## M I K (Jul 2, 2014)

chnzwh said:


> This puppy had finally crossed the pond and reached me in my office. After a dental work performed by MIK, this E1DL is now much more EDC-friendly......



Hey, considering the customer I dealt with here, going half way around the planet Earth.... NO PROBLEM! 

Beee-youtifull pics chnzwh. Dang, they don't get much nicer looking than that.


----------



## Tana (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Reply #288*

M I K,

No idea what kind of treatment you give to after-grinding bare aluminum but that looks pretty solid and as the rest of anodization on the body... great job... :thumbsup:
Hopefully it doesn't wear too fast... great tweak to those pointy heads and tails...


----------



## M I K (Jul 2, 2014)

Tana said:


> M I K,
> 
> No idea what kind of treatment you give to after-grinding bare aluminum .........



I tell about it in between the 1st and 2nd pics in my "Toothless E2DL" thread.

As far as the rest of the anodization you mention....you can thank SureFire for that as the end of the tooth is all I touch.


----------



## chnzwh (Jul 2, 2014)

DAN92 said:


> Excellent
> 
> I bought a tailcap Z61 for mine.



Bravo monsieur, IMHO the Z61 really takes the good old "Surefire look" back to this light


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 2, 2014)

Let't not be changing the thread title when we post.

Bill


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 11, 2014)

I got one of these just to re-live the great E1B Z68 tailcap days. It's kind of amazing after CPF showed Surfire how to configure a 1 cell light years ago and it has taken this long for them to capitalize on the deal. Their previous response was to discontinue the Z68 I believe, and yhey never sold the defender tailcap separately. They maybe a dinosaur company led by even older dinosaurs but slowely they do hatch a big egg every now and then. Great light! Makes their EB line look so boring.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 19, 2014)

Would an rcr123 toast the led? I would definitely prefer both ends without teeth but then no anno where ground down right?


----------



## teckul (Aug 19, 2014)

recDNA said:


> Would an rcr123 toast the led?



would not have though it would make any difference would it?


----------



## recDNA (Aug 19, 2014)

I don't understand?


----------



## teckul (Aug 19, 2014)

recDNA said:


> I don't understand?



their (sf) rechargeables are compatible with all their primaries AFAIK


----------



## recDNA (Aug 19, 2014)

I didn't even know surefire made rechargeables. I always use Aw brand


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 19, 2014)

Been running mine on AW RCR for the last one month and I use it everyday with no issues. I don't always use my light on high output and mainly run it on low for prolonged periods. No noticeable heating up on low, and on high the amount of heat and time taken to heat up the unit felt the same as when on SF CR123. Since I run this light on high for no more than a minute at a time, I can't comment too much on how it will handle with AW RCR for a prolonged period on high.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 19, 2014)

My use is like yours. I wish they would put that light engine in an e1e. I love the shape and size of the e1e


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 19, 2014)

Personally I would want to see the same internals upgraded onto the EB1T. I always have a soft spot for the duo output twisty tail cap from Surefire.


----------



## M I K (Aug 19, 2014)

recDNA said:


> Would an rcr123 toast the led? I would definitely prefer both ends without teeth but then no anno where ground down right?



As far as a RCR123 in a SureFire E1 series, it's best to use the 3.0 volt series rather than the 3.7V. That way the high beam usually doesn't blink. 

As for your 2nd sentence, check out my 1st sentence in reply #293.

I hope this helps.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 19, 2014)

Can anybody estimate the throw you get with the e1d led defender or better yet compare it to any other popular 1 x cr123a throwers?


----------



## 880arm (Aug 19, 2014)

recDNA said:


> Can anybody estimate the throw you get with the e1d led defender or better yet compare it to any other popular 1 x cr123a throwers?



Based upon the samples I have, it's about 15% less than the original EB1 Backup.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 19, 2014)

880arm said:


> Based upon the samples I have, it's about 15% less than the original EB1 Backup.


Thanks for letting me know. How about the current EB1? Would that be a better choice? I'm not familiar with the original EB1 but I want the most throw I can get in a 1 x cr123a model.


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 19, 2014)

This thing throws well enough with a big hot spot but it is not the best thrower in the TIR category. If throw is what you need, EB1 might be a better choice even though the lumen rating is lower. Don't think EB1 could take AW RCR123.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 19, 2014)

Any idea what candella rating is of EB1?


----------



## xdayv (Aug 20, 2014)

Definitely a good buy for me! Comparing to the e2d lef defender ultra, the tint is whiter on this one, same beam profile for my untrained eyes.


----------



## Random Dan (Aug 20, 2014)

recDNA said:


> Any idea what candella rating is of EB1?


IIRC the early versions were around 10kcd, and the later ones around 6kcd.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 20, 2014)

Wow, that stinks. I saw a review rated 11000 cd but must have been old model. You saved me $140! Thanks!


----------



## 880arm (Aug 20, 2014)

My oldest EB1, bought when they first came out, measures in at around 10,600 cd. My second one, bought a couple of months ago has a slightly different beam pattern and measured closer to 9,300. The 2014 SureFire catalog had them listed at 6,000 cd but I haven't seen one like that myself.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 20, 2014)

9300 still more than defender so eb1 probably a better choice for me


----------



## recDNA (Oct 12, 2014)

I keep reading conflicting cd ratings of e1d vs eb1. Anyone else measure the lux of each?


----------



## ForrestChump (Oct 20, 2014)

Ordered. May need braces thought. Dem teef.....


----------



## M I K (Oct 30, 2014)

pjandyho said:


> ..........With the E2DL Ultra, it is a 2 long seconds.




Just for the "What it's worth department"....I have an E2DL Ultra that no matter which batteries I'm using, I can switch beam levels every HALF second with it. JFYI


----------



## Slumber (Oct 30, 2014)

I think Andy is referring to how long the light takes to revert back to High after turning off.

For the record, I recently acquired an EB1 Click which also has a 1 second reset back to High.


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 30, 2014)

I really like the new E1D, but this thread got me curious about how it throws compared to the original Backup another favorite Surefire of mine (with clicky tail). I'm going to give then a quick side-by-side tonight. I'm sure the E1D is brighter by a fair amount so I'm curious if the Backup can really throw further.


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 30, 2014)

StandardBattery said:


> I really like the new E1D, but this thread got me curious about how it throws compared to the original Backup another favorite Surefire of mine (with clicky tail). I'm going to give then a quick side-by-side tonight. I'm sure the E1D is brighter by a fair amount so I'm curious if the Backup can really throw further.


As I expected; my E1D does a good job of smashing my Backup (E1B 80lm rated original) for output and throw. While the spot is larger on the E1D, it has no trouble beating my Backup for throw also.


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 31, 2014)

Slumber Pass said:


> I think Andy is referring to how long the light takes to revert back to High after turning off.
> 
> For the record, I recently acquired an EB1 Click which also has a 1 second reset back to High.


Precisely. That's what I was referring to.


----------



## ForrestChump (Nov 2, 2014)

Have the E2DLU and the E1DL. Beside the drastic tint difference I can confirm that the E1DL has a much quicker Hi/Low wait time than the E2DLU. The E1DL can be switched on a whim but with the E2DLU a deliberate click/softpress from high / low is required.


----------



## ForrestChump (Nov 2, 2014)

I started posting about this in the E2DL thread but half of my question really belongs here.

Does anyone have slight flickering after the drop off? As in when the cells a 80-90% depleted? This would be the wiggles on the runtime charts yes?

Even though output is significantly reduced I still maintain Hi mode but both Hi / Low mode have a slight flicker. Step down?

On my Fury I loose High mode when the cells are nearly depleted so I change them then and don't got to the last 2 hours of flicker I get.

*TLDR:* Do you have flickering and still maintain Hi/Low mode when the batteries are 80-90% depleted? Input would be greatly appreciated as I want to send both my E1DL & E2DLU for toof work but want to make sure they are functioning properly before I mod them. Thanks!


----------



## 880arm (Nov 2, 2014)

The E2DL Ultra began to flicker after about 2 hours 20 minutes in my runtime tests. Unfortunately I can't remember for sure about the E1D and I can't find my testing notes. Looking back at the testing data it appears that it may have begun flickering or pulsing at the end of the test but I just can't say for sure. 

The flickering I am describing began when the batteries were almost fully depleted and the output level was lower than even the low mode of the light. I wouldn't expect most people to run them that low anyway. Does this describe your experience or are you seeing something different?


----------



## ForrestChump (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks 880, Looks like you won't be worried about a new light after that Amazon Elzetta Orgy. 


EDIT


----------



## M I K (Nov 2, 2014)

ForrestChump said:


> ......... I can confirm that the E1DL has a much quicker Hi/Low wait time than the E2DLU. The E1DL can be switched on a whim but with the E2DLU a deliberate click/softpress from high / low is required.



Well, I'll tell you what....SureFire's customer's service might be your best friend in this case, as the E2DLU that you mention may have a problem. The reason I say that is because I have in my possession an E2DLU-A that goes from level to level about a half second apart WITHOUT ANY CLICKS being involved what so ever. It will literally go from high to low and BACK to high in ONE second by just pressing the tail button with NO CLICKS.

Good Luck and I hope this helps.


----------



## ForrestChump (Nov 2, 2014)

About an hour or so in. ED1L - Flawless.

EDIT


----------



## ForrestChump (Nov 2, 2014)

M I K said:


> Well, I'll tell you what....SureFire's customer's service might be your best friend in this case, as the E2DLU that you mention may have a problem. The reason I say that is because I have in my possession an E2DLU-A that goes from level to level about a half second apart WITHOUT ANY CLICKS being involved what so ever. It will literally go from high to low and BACK to high in ONE second by just soft pressing, NO CLICKS.
> 
> Good Luck and I hope this helps.




Howdy MIK! 

Your light is possessed. Did you get it swapped? 

I'll probably give SF a call....... Maybe swap this sucker and its green beam for another E1DL?

EDIT


----------



## 880arm (Nov 2, 2014)

ForrestChump said:


> ED2LU - SLIGHT flicker. No disco, yet........
> 
> 
> Thoughts?



I meant to include in my earlier post that the flicker I was referring to was like a disco mode, with the light rapidly turning off and back on again. It's not quite a strobe but it is a definite on-off cycle. I never considered it an issue since it would begin when the batteries were already spent for all intents and purposes.

This shouldn't be occurring after only 1 hour of runtime on the E2DL. However, the light's thermal regulation has likely kicked in by that point and will be actively adjusting output levels to keep the temperature within range. This doesn't cause a noticeable on-off cycle but it may be possible to see small increases and decreases in output as the circuitry adjusts the output.


----------



## ForrestChump (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks again 880.


Yes, this is what I have after 1 hour on the prior test. We are aprox 1 1/2 in to the new test, ED1L Solid.

ED2LU, No John Travolta or pre flash, does have a slight flicker. Re looking at your E2DL runtime chart we got waves after initial output drop. Is this what Im seeing???

Also relevant: swapped tailcaps mid test. Same results.


----------



## 880arm (Nov 2, 2014)

Yes, the waves are an indication of the thermal regulation doing its thing.


----------



## ForrestChump (Nov 2, 2014)

EDIT


----------



## ForrestChump (Nov 2, 2014)

2 hours 15 minutes on the ED1L, Its about 3-5 usable lumens, nice.


EDIT


----------



## M I K (Nov 2, 2014)

This has been an interesting thread. Yes indeed, the E1DL has a nice white user beam. However, my focus is on the letter "D" in the model description, as I walk at night. As a defending tool, I want the bigger brighter beam of the E2DL to deal with any potential perpetrator. The tint is not a factor, as any cop can tell you, perps don't complain about the tint of defending light beams. The length of the E2DL makes for a more dangerous tool for the perp to have to deal with. Plus, the run time of the E2DL is a LOT longer than what I need to put something in the face of a perp that is a lot more bothersome for him than a light beam. You see, I only need one hand to grab and operate the light, it's what's in my other hand that is going to be the perp's problem. Tint? Are you kidding me? The only tint that matters is the blood red from the bezel teeth.

Lumens, bezel teeth, and what's in my other hand....You betcha!

That's when a MIKmod de-toothed E1DL user would come in handy to help the LEO's clean up the place......


----------



## ForrestChump (Nov 2, 2014)

EDIT:

I like turtles.


----------



## M I K (Nov 2, 2014)

ForrestChump said:


> ..............Disco mode @ 1 1/2 hrs? .........



Hmmm. SureFire rates the running times as the time the beam is above 50 lumens. So if you see blinking before the running time rating, I would think about contacting SF. If there is more than one light doing that, you could have a battery issue.


----------



## ForrestChump (Nov 2, 2014)

EDIT

Good thing I have another ED1L landing Wed. I was going to RMA it after reading your PM's so I got the E2DL instead.....

THANKS M I K :nana:

At any rate, we might FINALLY have 2 x E1DL to toof out. 

Jeeze, I hope you don't charge me per post....


----------



## Slumber (Nov 2, 2014)

Funny dudes!

Forrest Chump, any chance you're running the E2DLU in a cooler than normal environment? If somehow the light is dissipating the heat really well, the thermal regulation will maintain a higher brightness and drain the cells faster. At least I think that's how it works. Does the E1DL also have thermal regulation?


----------



## 880arm (Nov 2, 2014)

ForrestChump said:


> Whatch ya think 880? Everything clean, cells are fresh, half a dozen CR123's later........



I don't know. Without seeing what the output levels were at 1:45 I can't draw any conclusions. At any rate, if you are concerned or unhappy with the light then sending it back was the right thing to do.

I will say that if you're planning to test more lights like this then it would be a good idea to invest in some rechargeable batteries (voice of experience) 



Slumber Pass said:


> Funny dudes!
> 
> Forrest Chump, any chance you're running the E2DLU in a cooler than normal environment? If somehow the light is dissipating the heat really well, the thermal regulation will maintain a higher brightness and drain the cells faster. At least I think that's how it works. Does the E1DL also have thermal regulation?



You're correct, that is how it works. This chart is from the EB2 review thread and is pretty close to what you would see with the E2DL Ultra. The "No cooling" tests were simply conducted in ambient air (probably around 77F) with very little air movement. The "Fan cooling" tests were run with a small USB-powered fan pointed at the light.

You can see that even with the fan there was some thermal regulation going on. In just about any normal type of prolonged usage the thermal regulation will be a player with the EB2 and E2DL Ultra.




The E1D also uses thermal regulation but due to its lower output it's not as much of a factor. When I ran the same types of tests as above, the cooling fan made only a very slight difference in the runtime curve. To further nail things down, I ran a test with the light enclosed inside a small box, trapping all the heat inside. Although this didn't really reflect normal usage, it made the thermal regulation more obvious. 

In this chart, the blue line represents the "worst case" test with the E1D fully enclosed in a small box. Also note that these tests were conducted with LFP123 cells which have short runtimes compared to CR123s.


----------



## ForrestChump (Nov 2, 2014)

M I K said:


> Well, I'll tell you what....SureFire's customer's service might be your best friend in this case, as the E2DLU that you mention may have a problem. The reason I say that is because I have in my possession an E2DLU-A that goes from level to level about a half second apart WITHOUT ANY CLICKS being involved what so ever. It will literally go from high to low and BACK to high in ONE second by just soft pressing, NO CLICKS.
> 
> Good Luck and I hope this helps.



MAN, did I misread that. Im thinking MIKs cheese done fell off his cracker. I thought he was saying his light changed modes all by itself and he liked it. I was starting to think if he even owned a light or a dog.....

Yes you definitely got a good one. Thank you for the info.


----------



## ForrestChump (Nov 2, 2014)

Slumber Pass said:


> Funny dudes!
> 
> Forrest Chump, any chance you're running the E2DLU in a cooler than normal environment? If somehow the light is dissipating the heat really well, the thermal regulation will maintain a higher brightness and drain the cells faster. At least I think that's how it works. Does the E1DL also have thermal regulation?



Now here is a thinking man. No, If I had to guess aprox 65F. I had them buy a window and after gauging the heat of the lights felt good about letting them inside tail standing. This was the first test. The second, was all indoors room temp.

E1DL - solid on both runs.


----------



## ForrestChump (Nov 2, 2014)

@880

Yeah, batteries were painful. Especially aggravating trying to sort this out. I think what happened here is you have 2 lights that look the same but function differently, the ED1L being the "new" 1 cell version. Thanks for pulling those graphs.


----------



## bigfoot (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks for this thread -- E1DL ordered up! Being busy and all, I had completely forgotten that this light came out. Blends all of my favorite things: black anodize, single cell, dual clicky, better pocket clip. And can use SF's rechargeables for nightly walks with the dog, too. Win-win!

Plus... it just plain looks awesome! :twothumbs


----------



## ForrestChump (Nov 8, 2014)

bigfoot said:


> Thanks for this thread -- E1DL ordered up! Being busy and all, I had completely forgotten that this light came out. Blends all of my favorite things: black anodize, single cell, dual clicky, better pocket clip. And can use SF's rechargeables for nightly walks with the dog, too. Win-win!
> 
> Plus... it just plain looks awesome! :twothumbs




Cool deal bigfoot! Welcome aboard the E train. I always seriously disliked the pointy Surefires, but after MANY hours of research this little ED1L really has some serious performance enhancements as its not just a midget version of the E2DL.... I got 2, one for the BOB, one for the pocket, done. If you happen get tired of pointy check my sig.




You know what they say with guys with big feet right?

Big Socks.


----------



## CDPMan (Nov 9, 2014)

I have an older M300A Scout weapon light and I wanted to upgrade the head on it. Would I be able to put put the E1D heads on the M300A? Seems like it would be a HUGE upgrade!


----------



## cland72 (Nov 9, 2014)

Probably not a good idea to have a dual mode weapon light.


----------



## ForrestChump (Nov 9, 2014)

cland72 said:


> Probably not a good idea to have a dual mode weapon light.




Heed this advice. Single mode - ON - OFF. Done.


Edit: Single mode P2X?? Yes I know its not a dedicated weapon light but SF has quietly made changes going in that direction and the consensus of various forums in regards to reliability seems to verify this.


----------



## 880arm (Nov 9, 2014)

It would work but, like the others said, the two-mode head would be a poor choice for a weapon light.


----------



## CDPMan (Nov 9, 2014)

Any suggestions for an upgrade? I have the 110 lumen model, I guess I can just go with the 200 lumen model, but I'd love to have more than 200 lumens. Thanks!!


----------



## ForrestChump (Nov 9, 2014)

CDPMan said:


> Any suggestions for an upgrade? I have the 110 lumen model, I guess I can just go with the 200 lumen model, but I'd love to have more than 200 lumens. Thanks!!




Malkoff Turnkey MD2 - $99 Can't go wrong there.


----------



## Random Dan (Nov 9, 2014)

CDPMan said:


> Any suggestions for an upgrade? I have the 110 lumen model, I guess I can just go with the 200 lumen model, but I'd love to have more than 200 lumens. Thanks!!


We're probably getting a little off-topic here, but you could take a look at Malkoff Devices. They make a single mode 280lm E1/M300 head, or you could buy a VME head and use the M31 series drop-in of your choosing.


----------



## cland72 (Nov 9, 2014)

Random Dan said:


> We're probably getting a little off-topic here, but you could take a look at Malkoff Devices. They make a single mode 280lm E1/M300 head, or you could buy a VME head and use the M31 series drop-in of your choosing.



I have an E2 head and it is awesome. I think the E1 would be the best bang for the buck upgrade.


----------



## bigfoot (Nov 13, 2014)

The E1DL showed up the other day... this thing is a winner! Great neutral tint, low sure looks like 5 lumens to me, and no issues whatsoever. Home run for SF! Quickly went into rotation as my EDC light of choice. :twothumbs


----------



## DAN92 (Nov 13, 2014)

Nice pic bigfoot.:thumbsup:

I like very much mine, I added a Z61 tailcap.


----------



## IsaacL (Nov 13, 2014)

Great picture! All these posts make me want to try one out.


----------



## ForrestChump (Nov 15, 2014)

@ BigFootsy 

NICE, looks awesome on the granite!



180 turn on Subject: The screw in the head..... has anyone ever needed to tighten theirs? I ask this because I specifically buy lights / knives that don't require tools. Im sure someone has taken that screw out... how hard was it? Red Loctite? Blue? Is there a magic door behind there?


----------



## Str8stroke (Nov 29, 2014)

Chump, whats going on here? lol Looks like you got the Knight Rider Edition. Daddy like.  

I may bust out the black permanent marker and give it a go! Ha! 

That blade isn't too shabby as well. :touche:


----------



## ForrestChump (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks Str8,

The light turned out fantastic!

The knife is a Full Carbon Fiber handle, S30V blade, I love it. Check out Bradford Knives for more info, they are good people.


----------



## N/Apower (Mar 5, 2015)

CDPMan said:


> Any suggestions for an upgrade? I have the 110 lumen model, I guess I can just go with the 200 lumen model, but I'd love to have more than 200 lumens. Thanks!!



Surefire just dropped the 300 lumen complete light. Wait a while, and the heads will follow.


----------



## N/Apower (Mar 5, 2015)

Random Dan said:


> We're probably getting a little off-topic here, but you could take a look at Malkoff Devices. They make a single mode 280lm E1/M300 head, or you could buy a VME head and use the M31 series drop-in of your choosing.



None of Malkoff's options compare to the 300 lumen (or even 200 lumen) M300 weapon lights. They are most comparable to the M300A that the poster already has, when it comes to use as a weapon light. Very similar throw. the TIR CoC optic Surefire uses is quite simply an amazing piece of kit. I tried the Malkoff game. M31, M31W, etc. etc. etc. VME this, VME that. So if OP really wants to play that game, I think I have a few VMW heads with sapphire windows and M31 modules...sitting around doing nothing.


----------



## @cafecomfacas (Mar 5, 2015)

N/Apower said:


> None of Malkoff's options compare to the 300 lumen (or even 200 lumen) M300 weapon lights. They are most comparable to the M300A that the poster already has, when it comes to use as a weapon light. Very similar throw. the TIR CoC optic Surefire uses is quite simply an amazing piece of kit. I tried the Malkoff game. M31, M31W, etc. etc. etc. VME this, VME that. So if OP really wants to play that game, I think I have a few VMW heads with sapphire windows and M31 modules...sitting around doing nothing.



Im interesting in one VME and a M31w. PM inbound.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## tonkem (Mar 5, 2015)

For what surefire charges for the head, usually a better deal to buy the entire light 



N/Apower said:


> Surefire just dropped the 300 lumen complete light. Wait a while, and the heads will follow.


----------



## SVT-ROY (May 31, 2015)

Checking in on everyone's EDC time with this light. I have favored the throwier EB1 head the last few months. I may switch back and see how I'm feeling it.


----------



## pjandyho (May 31, 2015)

This is still my favorite Surefire single cell light. I have been carrying it everyday in its stock configuration since it was first launched. I carry this together with an HDS rotary. It is used mainly for spotting whereas the HDS rotary is the light that I use 90% of the time for general use whenever I needed a light.


----------



## Slumber (May 31, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> This is still my favorite Surefire single cell light. I have been carrying it everyday in its stock configuration since it was first launched. I carry this together with an HDS rotary. It is used mainly for spotting whereas the HDS rotary is the light that I use 90% of the time for general use whenever I needed a light.



This is pretty much my weekend set up as well. I'll take an HDS Clicky in a kydex holster and the E1D clipped in my pocket.


----------



## Fuchshp (Jun 1, 2015)

I don't know. I have an E1D and an EB1 Tactical. The EB1 is almost always in my pocket while I almost never use the E1D. Why? I think it's the crenelation (especially on the tailcap, it hurts when I put my hand in my pocket). And I prefer the EB1-T user interface. It's the same as the now discontinued LX2 which I liked very much.


----------



## SVT-ROY (Jun 1, 2015)

Fuchshp said:


> I don't know. I have an E1D and an EB1 Tactical. The EB1 is almost always in my pocket while I almost never use the E1D. Why? I think it's the crenelation (especially on the tailcap, it hurts when I put my hand in my pocket). And I prefer the EB1-T user interface. It's the same as the now discontinued LX2 which I liked very much.



You could just swap heads, or grab a z68 tail. How is the UI different? High/low. On all my backups..or I could swap you my EB1 body/tail for E1D body/tail. Haha ohhhh

Decided to play legos...


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 1, 2015)

Slumber Pass said:


> This is pretty much my weekend set up as well. I'll take an HDS Clicky in a kydex holster and the E1D clipped in my pocket.


Hah! I had the HDS rotary in the kydex holster too! Great setup that covers almost everything.


----------



## cland72 (Jun 1, 2015)

SVT-ROY said:


> You could just swap heads, or grab a z68 tail. How is the UI different? High/low. On all my backups..or I could swap you my EB1 body/tail for E1D body/tail. Haha ohhhh



The EB1 he has sounds like the tactical version, which means if he were to put a clicky tailcap on it, he'd have high mode only. At least, that's my understanding.


----------



## recDNA (Jun 1, 2015)

Why is the EB1 so big? I used to like the E1b.


----------



## Dingle1911 (Jun 1, 2015)

I don't know. The tailcap switch spring seems excessively long. I wish it was shorter too. The original e1e was a great length.


----------



## cland72 (Jun 1, 2015)

I wish they would've kept the head the same with the E1E, but put the guts of a KX2C in it. That would be the perfect sized light.


----------



## skyfire (Jun 1, 2015)

anybody know if the EB1 and E1D uses the same optics? 
i like the body and tailcap styling of the E1D more, but prefer the more throwy beam of the EB1.


----------



## SVT-ROY (Jun 2, 2015)

skyfire said:


> anybody know if the EB1 and E1D uses the same optics?
> i like the body and tailcap styling of the E1D more, but prefer the more throwy beam of the EB1.



That's how I felt and the reason I swapped heads. I'm a complete noob with torch terminology. Optics meaning glass/lense? I know the EB1 has a glass lense, I dropped it from 8-9ft off a ladder and shattered it. Still worked, called SF and they swapped it out lickidy split. I think my new config to try out this month will be the E1D head on the 30th anniversary body. Has anyone noticed the E1D body carriers just a bit deeper than the E1B? I just realized this..


----------



## Slumber (Jun 2, 2015)

The stock clips on the E1B are shorter than the clips on the E1D and EB1, that's why they carry deeper in the pocket. However, they are interchangeable. The newer ones have a little slit at the bend for attaching lanyards.


----------



## Fuchshp (Jun 2, 2015)

For me the EB1 has an ideal size. 
I'm thinking about selling the E1D because I don't really use it.


----------



## Orangie (Jun 2, 2015)

The E1D is my first Surefire. I have many lights with all kinds of modes, but I am impressed with the simplicity of the high. low and a very nice beam. I also like the teeth.
Cheers.


----------



## skyfire (Jun 2, 2015)

SVT-ROY said:


> That's how I felt and the reason I swapped heads. I'm a complete noob with torch terminology. Optics meaning glass/lense? I know the EB1 has a glass lense, I dropped it from 8-9ft off a ladder and shattered it. Still worked, called SF and they swapped it out lickidy split. I think my new config to try out this month will be the E1D head on the 30th anniversary body. Has anyone noticed the E1D body carriers just a bit deeper than the E1B? I just realized this..



the optic is the reflector. but its made or acrylic, or some type of plastic. it sits just under the glass len, and on top of the LED.
i was thinking if its the same optic, i can just get the E1D, and swap in a smaller LED for a more narrow beam.


----------



## IsaacL (Jun 3, 2015)

Usually TIR optics are molded from UV stabilized clear polycarbonate. Like Skyfire said, the assembly is protected from abrasion and water ingress by a AR coated glass lens. I don't know if Surefire used the same optic for the XP-E2 (EB1), XP-G2 (E1D), and Oslon Square (EB2, etc...) LED's. Would be interesting to find out though...


----------



## kandiklover (Jul 17, 2015)

Slumber Pass said:


> The stock clips on the E1B are shorter than the clips on the E1D and EB1, that's why they carry deeper in the pocket. However, they are interchangeable. The newer ones have a little slit at the bend for attaching lanyards.



Lanyard sounds nice, would love to carry it necklace style on one given how small it is. Though I would probably put the lanyard through the one of the holes on the tailcap.


----------



## mk2rocco (Sep 25, 2015)

Has anyone run the light on 4.2v? I'm thinking about boring my e1d body for 18350 cells


----------



## skyfire (Sep 25, 2015)

mk2rocco said:


> Has anyone run the light on 4.2v? I'm thinking about boring my e1d body for 18350 cells



Boring an e-series body is quite difficult. The problem is the threads for the bezel can become too thin and its strength becomes compromised. A lot of torque can be applied if over tightening, which can tear the threads clean off.
Its the reason why we don't see more e-series lights bored for 18650.

But I have read in this thread somewhere that members are successfully using the e1d head with a single li-ion.


----------



## IsaacL (Sep 25, 2015)

skyfire said:


> Boring an e-series body is quite difficult. The problem is the threads for the bezel can become too thin and its strength becomes compromised. A lot of torque can be applied if over tightening, which can tear the threads clean off.
> Its the reason why we don't see more e-series lights bored for 18650.
> 
> But I have read in this thread somewhere that members are successfully using the e1d head with a single li-ion.



Ditto. I'd get some LFP's if you want to run it on rechargeable cells.


----------



## M I K (Sep 25, 2015)

mk2rocco said:


> ........... I'm thinking about boring my e1d body for 18350 cells



 What skyfire had to say in reply #383 is correct. 

One thing I'd like to mention for you, I absolutely DO NOT recommend boring a SureFire E series body to accept an 18 mm battery as the body wall under the head end O-ring is too thin for it also. Yes, there are machinists that bore the E series for the 18 mm's. However, I would suspect if you took one of those lights and laid it on a couch and sat on it, the head would probably break off. But hey, if you want to try one out, good luck. 

Something else to bare in mind......if you are looking for more run time for the E1 head you want to use, and your pants don't have any pockets to carry extra batts with you, you can always put that head on an E2 series body and run it with a 17670 battery as the voltage will probably be correct for it. Run time wise, a 17670 will run a SureFire E2 for 5 hours of useful light. I know, I've timed one.


----------



## mk2rocco (Sep 26, 2015)

Thanks for the advice, I definitely do not want to weaken the body of the light.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 26, 2015)

Try the new 16650's. They offer more mAh's.

Bill


----------



## IsaacL (Sep 26, 2015)

Right on MIK! I found a post I wrote about this issue awhile back.



IsaacL said:


> The problem with E-series and 18mm cells is the relation of bore diameter to minor thread diameter. The difference leaves you with about 0.45mm of material with a 18.65mm bore. You can make the bore a little smaller but you'll start having fit issues with most "18mm" cells. The area under the o-ring is also very very thin (I don't have the exact numbers in front of me right now). If you do a search, you should find some cases where body tubes have actually broken at the threads. This is the reason why there aren't a ton of 18mm compatible E-series lights. About 10 years ago, Tranquility Base pioneered the E-series split body, which solved this issue...



Here are the actually numbers for anyone interested. Physics sucks sometimes. 



precisionworks said:


> IMO, the reason that you see (almost) no E-series tubes for 18650 is the O-ring diameter ... instead of .776"-.776" on everything else SF, the E-series O-ring measures only .750".
> 
> If a "normal" bore diameter is used (like .738" for 18650) that leaves .012" divided by two (walls), so each wall is paper thin - .006". Even titanium has a limit.
> 
> It may be possible to use an ultra small bore diameter, one that is almost a size-on-size fit for a _particular brand _of 18650. Most AW18650's measure .723"-.724". Boring or reaming to .725" might allow one type of battery to work. This could work as long as the battery does not swell up or otherwise get permanently lodged in the tube. I can understand why Don doesn't want the hassle...


----------



## xdayv (Sep 26, 2015)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Try the new 16650's. They offer more mAh's.
> 
> Bill




I like what the 16650 can do to some of my SFs! But my limited experience with using 16650 on the E2D Defender Ultra is that it doesn't consistently power at max, it takes a few cycles (high-low cycle) inorder to achieve an acceptable max output. Hence, stopped using it, back to CR123s.


----------



## Sean (Sep 26, 2015)

I've had very good luck using my E1D with 16650s & an E2D body. No problems at all. Great combo.


----------



## Slumber (Sep 26, 2015)

Sean said:


> I've had very good luck using my E1D with 16650s & an E2D body. No problems at all. Great combo.



Same here. It's my favorite work light....2 1/4 hours of runtime at full brightness.


----------



## xdayv (Sep 26, 2015)

Sean said:


> I've had very good luck using my E1D with 16650s & an E2D body. No problems at all. Great combo.





Slumber Pass said:


> Same here. It's my favorite work light....2 1/4 hours of runtime at full brightness.



Guys, how about using the E2D head on an E1D body, is this techinically safe to use?


----------



## Grizzman (Sep 26, 2015)

xdayv said:


> Guys, how about using the E2D head on an E1D body, is this techinically safe to use?



Sure, that's a safe solution. Output would be slightly, but not likely visibly, reduced. I've been running an LX2 from a 17670 or 16650 for years.


----------



## xdayv (Sep 26, 2015)

Grizzman said:


> Sure, that's a safe solution. Output would be slightly, but not likely visibly, reduced. I've been running an LX2 from a 17670 or 16650 for years.



Thanks, I might just do that. And yes agree, the 16650 has been heaven-sent for guilt-free lumens on SF.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 10, 2015)

Anybody know amp draw on CR123A on high output before step down?


----------



## Slumber (Oct 10, 2015)

recDNA said:


> Anybody know amp draw on CR123A on high output before step down?



I'm getting 1.7ish on the initial blast, but it starts to decline quickly down to around .70ish. This pic was about 3 seconds after turn on with a fresh CR123. This is if I'm doing it right. [emoji16]


----------



## IsaacL (Oct 11, 2015)

1.7A pulse current, dropping to <1A sounds about right. Thanks!


----------



## RobertMM (Oct 11, 2015)

Slumber Pass said:


> I'm getting 1.7ish on the initial blast, but it starts to decline quickly down to around .70ish. This pic was about 3 seconds after turn on with a fresh CR123. This is if I'm doing it right. [emoji16]



Did you test current on low mode as well? I'm thinking it would give me an idea on actual runtime on low mode.


----------



## Slumber (Oct 11, 2015)

RobertMM said:


> Did you test current on low mode as well? I'm thinking it would give me an idea on actual runtime on low mode.



I'll have to verify when I'm home, but recall it being around .03. I'll let you know.


----------



## RobertMM (Oct 12, 2015)

Well that makes sense, at 30 mA draw simple math gives us 47 hours with a 1400mAh primary, as rated by Surefire. 
Thanks.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 12, 2015)

If you just leave it on high through all the step downs does it ever get too hot?


----------



## RobertMM (Apr 16, 2016)

Finally got one. Ran it a few minutes on the included new battery, head became just a bit warm. Will update when I run it longer. 

Impressed by the beam,for a TIR it is wiiiide and as usual, throwy.
Hope to get the new EB1 too.


----------



## xdayv (Apr 16, 2016)

RobertMM said:


> Finally got one. Ran it a few minutes on the included new battery, head became just a bit warm. Will update when I run it longer.
> 
> Impressed by the beam,for a TIR it is wiiiide and as usual, throwy.
> Hope to get the new EB1 too.


Hoping you can do some comparisons between the E1D and EB1. [emoji6]


----------



## JPA261 (Apr 16, 2016)

RobertMM said:


> Finally got one. Ran it a few minutes on the included new battery, head became just a bit warm. Will update when I run it longer.
> 
> Impressed by the beam,for a TIR it is wiiiide and as usual, throwy.
> Hope to get the new EB1 too.



I saw that when powered on high, there is a distinct noise coming from the head. Is this still true or did surefire relieve that problem?


----------



## RobertMM (Apr 16, 2016)

JPA261 said:


> I saw that when powered on high, there is a distinct noise coming from the head. Is this still true or did surefire relieve that problem?



Holding mine to my ear in a quiet bathroom, no noise at all, dead silent.

Dealer got this stock just last April4, serial A18240 if that helps.


----------



## RobertMM (Apr 16, 2016)

xdayv said:


> Hoping you can do some comparisons between the E1D and EB1. [emoji6]



Looks like that'll be a long time,as even in CONUS availability of the 300 lumen model EB1 is spotty, outside of ordering from Surefire itself.

What's intriguing is that SF Website states 1.3 hours to 50 lumens for the E1DL, while EB1 is stated at 1.3 hrs to 10%. 

Low mode is also 47 hrs for the E1Dl, with EB1 rated as 40 hours. 
Hmmmmm...


----------



## xdayv (Apr 16, 2016)

Wondering if it (EB1) can run safely on RCR (3.7) too.


----------



## Inebriated (Apr 17, 2016)

RobertMM said:


> Looks like that'll be a long time,as even in CONUS availability of the 300 lumen model EB1 is spotty, outside of ordering from Surefire itself.
> 
> What's intriguing is that SF Website states 1.3 hours to 50 lumens for the E1DL, while EB1 is stated at 1.3 hrs to 10%.
> 
> ...



In the 2016 catalog, they say 1.5 hours for both on high, but 40 hours and 47 hours for the EB1 and E1D respectively. Both are listed using the ANSI FL1 standard (I.E., when it drops below 10%). 

On the site, however, they occasionally use their "until it drops below 50 lumens" rating for the high mode, and the ANSI standard for the low mode. The footnote on the EB1 page looks like a mistake to me, as neither run time has an asterisk to begin with (chances are, they intended for it to be in regards to the low mode). There's a similarly errant footnote on the M600U page, mentioning lights with multiple output modes, even though the M600U is single-output. So I don't put much stock in the website information, I just look at the catalog.

I don't know what to make of the 7 hour difference in low modes between the EB1 and E1D, but the high modes' 1.5 hour ANSI FL1 ratings seem accurate to me, as we're talking about a website-listed 1.3 hours to 50 lumens vs. an ANSI rated 1.5 hours to 30 lumens.

I may be wrong, but that's how I'm reading it.


----------



## JPA261 (Apr 17, 2016)

RobertMM said:


> Holding mine to my ear in a quiet bathroom, no noise at all, dead silent.
> 
> Dealer got this stock just last April4, serial A18240 if that helps.



Awesome to hear that or not to hear that (no pun intended).


----------



## Heck (Apr 17, 2016)

xdayv said:


> Wondering if it (EB1) can run safely on RCR (3.7) too.



My newest EB1 300 lumens version works with RCR123 getting now consistently between 38-40 mins of runtime before shutoff.


----------



## xdayv (Apr 17, 2016)

Heck said:


> My newest EB1 300 lumens version works with RCR123 getting now consistently between 38-40 mins of runtime before shutoff.


good to hear that, thanks!


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Apr 17, 2016)

My E1b with a new EB1 head, compliments of Surefire, does great on 16340's. Have not done done runtime testing but battery life is significantly better per casual use.


----------



## RobertMM (May 13, 2016)

Bump.

Anyone using 16340 with their E1DL have problems?

I am curious as to long term effects due to higher voltage. Haven't used mine with anything other than primaries.


----------



## SVT-ROY (May 13, 2016)

RobertMM said:


> Bump.
> 
> Anyone using 16340 with their E1DL have problems?
> 
> I am curious as to long term effects due to higher voltage. Haven't used mine with anything other than primaries.



No problem at all with mine. Been running olight Rcr123s for a while now, more than 100 cycles from 4.15-4.2 volt to cut off. Many times running 40 min straight. Gets a little warm, hardly noticeable.


----------



## RobertMM (May 13, 2016)

SVT-ROY said:


> No problem at all with mine. Been running olight Rcr123s for a while now, more than 100 cycles from 4.15-4.2 volt to cut off. Many times running 40 min straight. Gets a little warm, hardly noticeable.



Many thanks! Wow, those cells of yours are getting a workout.


----------



## pjandyho (May 13, 2016)

Mine was from the first or second production batch and I have been running it on AW 16340. No issues so far. Just sold my off to a friend beginning this month. Understand later batches may not work, I think it was flickering with RCR.


----------



## RobertMM (Nov 9, 2016)

Thinking of getting my E1D body bored for 18350. Maybe an hour of flat output on high mode?


----------



## WarriorOfLight (Nov 9, 2016)

Robert, don't you think the body is too small to bore it for 18350 cells? I assume the area araound the threads will after the boring very thin and may be break since not enough aluminium is left.


----------



## mk2rocco (Nov 9, 2016)

It can be done but you sacrifice strength.


----------



## RobertMM (Nov 9, 2016)

Seen it a few times with E1e bodies, the threads do get quite thin. 

Oh well, back to the hunt for Fenix cells.


----------



## RobertMM (Nov 17, 2016)

Finally got a Fenix 16340. Just as thick and only 0.5mm lobger than a SF primary.

Ceiling bounce test:
E1D on SF123 = 58 lux
E1D on Fenix 16340 = 72 lux

G2X LE (400 lumen) with 16650 = 66 lux

I am scared to run it for an extended period, as it is clearly being driven harder with the 16340. Will wait for long term results from other users. 
One day I might try a runtime test, hope it breaches the 45min mark on high.


----------



## xdayv (Nov 17, 2016)

Robert, been using 16340 on the E1D, so far so good. It's been a few months now. Next will try 2X 16340 on the E2D Ultra.


----------



## Jose Marin (Nov 17, 2016)

+1 on using 16340 here's an efest 700mah v2, eb1 graph is close to this too.


----------



## Jose Marin (Nov 17, 2016)

xdayv said:


> Robert, been using 16340 on the E1D, so far so good. It's been a few months now. Next will try 2X 16340 on the E2D Ultra.



Here's a graph i did already on eb2 if it helps yah


----------



## Slumber (Nov 17, 2016)

RobertMM said:


> Finally got a Fenix 16340. Just as thick and only 0.5mm lobger than a SF primary.
> 
> Ceiling bounce test:
> E1D on SF123 = 58 lux
> E1D on Fenix 16340 = 72 lux.



How fresh was the Primary CR123?


----------



## RobertMM (Nov 18, 2016)

Slumber Pass said:


> How fresh was the Primary CR123?



Right at 3.12volts before the test, with very little use. 
I'll try again with a brand new primary.


----------



## RobertMM (Nov 18, 2016)

Update:
New/unused SF primary 3.26V got 64 lux in ceiling bounce,
Fenix 16340 4.19V got 73 lux.

Definitely brighter on the higher voltage cell.


----------



## Slumber (Nov 18, 2016)

RobertMM said:


> Update:
> New/unused SF primary 3.26V got 64 lux in ceiling bounce,
> Fenix 16340 4.19V got 73 lux.
> 
> Definitely brighter on the higher voltage cell.



Thanks for the update. I think the difference is negligible and may be attributed to the greater voltage sag of the primary battery compared to the 16340. 
In the review at flashlightguide.com, the E1D dropped in output immediately after turn on when powered by a primary and maintained a relatively more consistent output for the first two minutes, and overall flatter regulation with a LifeP04 cell. I think it pulls around 1.7 amps at the tailcap at turn on with a primary. 
I have an E1D head that I have run exclusively on a 16650 for nearly two years without problems. I run it on an E2D body and don't own a single cell battery tube for it. I get 145 mins of visually flat output (no lux meter) before shut off.


----------



## RobertMM (Nov 18, 2016)

145min? That is great runtime. 16650s are my favorite cell, I own more of them than 18650 due to my penchant for SF lights. 

I will try to hunt for a E2e to lego the head on.


----------



## Slumber (Nov 18, 2016)

RobertMM said:


> 145min? That is great runtime. 16650s are my favorite cell, I own more of them than 18650 due to my penchant for SF lights.
> 
> I will try to hunt for a E2e to lego the head on.



You could probably also use a Malkoff 2xCR123 body.


----------



## rjking (Sep 17, 2017)

RobertMM said:


> Finally got a Fenix 16340. Just as thick and only 0.5mm lobger than a SF primary.
> 
> Ceiling bounce test:
> E1D on SF123 = 58 lux
> ...



Any news of your Fenix 16340 runtime test? Where you able to get more than 45 minutes?


----------



## Qship1996 (Jun 29, 2018)

Farewell E1D defender.....it seems Surefire has discontinued this little gem, but why?


----------



## the0dore3524 (Jun 29, 2018)

Qship1996 said:


> Farewell E1D defender.....it seems Surefire has discontinued this little gem, but why?



Price discrepancy with the E1B Maxvision and EDCL-1T is my guess. Same reason why the EB1 was discontinued, couldn’t drop the price from $220ish to match $150 so they just axed them.


----------



## gottawearshades (Jun 27, 2019)

This is an old thread I know, but I thought I'd try a question for folks smarter than I am about batteries.

I put my E1DL head on a 2-AA body. I was wondering, which would better (slightly more runtime? slightly brighter?), two Eneloops or two Energizer lithiums?


----------



## thermal guy (Jun 27, 2019)

Probably be a little brighter with the energizer lithium. There 1.7 volts.


----------



## gottawearshades (Jun 28, 2019)

Hmm.

Yeah, makes sense. More expensive, though. Thanks.


thermal guy said:


> Probably be a little brighter with the energizer lithium. There 1.7 volts.


----------



## archimedes (Jun 28, 2019)

gottawearshades said:


> ....I put my E1DL head on a 2-AA body. I was wondering, which would better (slightly more runtime? slightly brighter?), two Eneloops or two Energizer lithiums?





thermal guy said:


> Probably be a little brighter with the energizer lithium. There 1.7 volts.



Depends on the regulation.



gottawearshades said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Yeah, makes sense. More expensive, though. Thanks.



The lithium primary AA does store more _energy_ (Wh) than the NiMH AA, so you should gain "something" ... but whether that is output, or runtime, or whatever, depends on the specifics of the circuitry.

If I've done the math properly (always a chancy prospect) , and under reasonable conditions, I think a plausible guesstimate is about ~ 50% more total energy (per cell) ... so, not an insignificant difference.

Of course, the CPF-approved approach is to ... "test it and post here"


----------

